# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2010



## AnDré (1 Out 2010 às 00:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Out 2010 às 02:46)

"Em Outubro , seca tudo..." 
Se está no adagiário,é porque já foi largamente verificado.
Não será o caso deste. Para já , aqui a litoral norte ,
espera-nos um domingo generoso. ( demasiado?) .
Agora , 13,8º ,calmaria e céu pejado de nuvens altas que não chegam para tapar o  luar...


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2010 às 13:26)

Boa tarde!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temp: 21ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2010 às 17:05)

Pessoal do Litoral Norte preparem-se que a chuva vêm aí em força

O resto do País está a contar com os vossos registos


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Out 2010 às 18:02)

MSantos disse:


> Pessoal do Litoral Norte preparem-se que a chuva vêm aí em força



Já entrei em estágio.
Venha de lá a Srª D. ( muita) Chuva...


----------



## PauloSR (1 Out 2010 às 18:23)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, de momento *20.9°C*.

- Máxima do dia: 26.1°C.
- Mínima do dia: 7.7°C 

Venha de lá essa chuvinha então!


----------



## Veterano (2 Out 2010 às 09:51)

Bom dia. Céu a encobrir gradualmente, 19,3º e 85% de HR, com vento fraco.

  Nota: ontem tirei saudades da chuva a sério, em Manchester. Por lá invejam-nos dos dias de sol de que dispômos por ano.


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2010 às 11:18)

Bons dias!

*dados actuais:
*
temp: 18.1 ºc ( mínima *13.7 ºc* )

Vento SSW 25 Km/h

Humidade: 77 %

Pressão: 1012.7 hpa

Céu a ficar nublado por nuvens que se deslocam rapidamente vindas de SSW, o vento também tem estado gradualmente a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2010 às 12:02)

Vento a aumentar, registei rajada de *40 Km/ h* de SW agora  às 12:01h.

Claro sinal da chuva que se aproxima, embora de momento ainda haja bastante sol


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2010 às 12:09)

Snifa disse:


> Vento a aumentar, registei rajada de *40 Km/ h* de SW agora  às 12:01h.
> 
> Claro sinal da chuva que se aproxima, embora de momento ainda haja bastante sol



Aqui também se sentiu essa rajada mais forte. 
Ela aproxima-se...

Pluviómetros a postos! Partida, toca a acumular!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Out 2010 às 12:12)

Snifa disse:


> Vento a aumentar, registei rajada de *40 Km/ h* de SW agora  às 12:01h.
> 
> Claro sinal da chuva que se aproxima, embora de momento ainda haja bastante sol



Bom dia a todos os colegas do fórum,

Actualmente estou a ver nuvens médias a deslocarem-se de SW com velocidade razoável na zona Sul de Braga.

Pressão actual: 1009hPa (Em queda)
H.R: 56% (Já teve mais alta de manhã)
Temp: 23.1ºC

Até logo.....


----------



## stormiday (2 Out 2010 às 12:18)

Bom dia.
Por estes lados o céu já está encoberto fazendo assim crescer a ansiedade 
Já registei uma rajada de 56km/h. Para já 1012.3mbar, 24.5ºC e 59% de humidade.
Venha ela


----------



## dgstorm (2 Out 2010 às 12:58)

Boa tarde... O vento por aqui já começa a ficar mais forte! 
No outro dia em Braga, com aquele fim de tarde chuvoso foi o que foi! Com este cenário da queda provavel de cerca de 90mm de chuva só no Domingo não sei não 
E por aquilo que me parece é que os meios mais pequenos falo no caso de onde moro (Vila Verde) não tem qualquer conhecimento do que aí vem, as sarjetas estão completamente cheias de lixo, ainda ontem reparei, estão a montar uma feira com tendas em plastico e madeira que duvido que estejam devidamente seguras e os proprios solos não estão preparados para tal quantidade de agua!
Espero que tudo corra pelo melhor


----------



## Minho (2 Out 2010 às 13:03)

Por Melgaço também vento moderado e quente de SW. A temperatura actual (21.5ªC) já superou a máxima de ontem


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Out 2010 às 13:14)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2010*

Por aqui muito vento de Sul


----------



## Veterano (2 Out 2010 às 13:58)

As nuvens deslocam-se para o interior, o litoral para já apresenta-se com bastante sol, vento fraco a moderado.

  Ainda vai demorar umas boas horas a chegar a chuva...


----------



## djalminha (2 Out 2010 às 14:26)

Por aqui sigu com:
22°C
Atual: Nublado
Vento: S a 37 km/h
Humidade: 64%


----------



## jpmartins (2 Out 2010 às 15:41)

Bom tarde

Céu apresenta muita nebulosidade, o vento sopra fraco a moderado.

Temp. actual: 22.8ºC
Vento veloc. max. 36.5km/h
Pressão: 1010.6hPa


----------



## PauloSR (2 Out 2010 às 15:51)

*24.3°C* neste momento na Póvoa de Lanhoso, com vento moderado.

Extremos do dia: 25.4°C  e 11.9°C.

Vamos aguardar pela madrugada e dia de amanhã. Venha de lá essa "chuvinha". A coisa parece que promete 

EDIT 15h57: Vislumbram-se dois focos de incêndio no horizonte.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2010 às 16:31)

Boa tarde...cá estou eu de regresso novamente! Por agora vislumbram-se as nuvens a uma velocidade bem rápida tal como o vento forte que sopra lá fora...
O céu já começa a encobrir...ao inicio da noite deverá chegar a primeira chuva...

*Dados actuais:
*

Temperatura: 20,8ºC
Pressão: 1010,6hPa
Humidade relativa: 75%
Vento: SW moderado


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2010 às 17:35)

ja começou a chuva por aqui
20.6ºC 
vento moderado de S


----------



## Veterano (2 Out 2010 às 18:46)

Pelo litoral do Porto ainda não chove, céu encoberto, vento moderado de sudoeste, 19,3º e 83% de HR.

  Contudo, o espectáculo parece não tardar.


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2010 às 18:52)

aqui vai com periodos de chuva
mas ainda nada de significativo
o vento abrandou e a temperatura ja vai nos 18


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2010 às 19:04)

Pela velocidade do vento diria que a chuva chegará em força daqui a umas 3horas....


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2010 às 19:23)

Os primeiros mm's do que para aí vem:






--

Por aqui, céu nublado e vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2010 às 19:26)

O vento está agora um pouco mais fraco, as nuvens instalaram-se nos céu e a humidade começa a subir bastante...não será preciso esperar tanto como pensava...
Contudo a chuva em força só mais para o inicio da madrugada...estou curioso por verificar as acumulações que se vão fazer...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 18,6ºC
Pressão: 1009,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 84%
Vento: SW


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Out 2010 às 20:21)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado, com boas abertas intermitentes.
O vento alterna entre o fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas.

Neste momento céu com relativa pouca nebulosidade (média) e vento fraco.

*Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 22,0ºC

Tactual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 75%
Pressão: 1009 mb* (nas últimas 6 horas desceu 3 mb)

Na Galiza já há precipitação "convincente, apesar de vir aí muito mais...


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2010 às 20:37)

Boas noites caros colegas do Fórum desde já um abraço a todos, após longa ausência devido a assuntos profissionais cá estou eu de volta embora agora bastante longe da minha terra natal (Almada).
Pela Cedofeita centro do Porto vou com Céu muito nublado, Vento moderado de SW com rajadas e temperatura nos 18ºC. Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2010 às 20:52)

Começo a ficar impaciente...são as células a aproximarem-se do litoral e a dissiparem...


----------



## jpmartins (2 Out 2010 às 20:56)

Boa noite 
Tudo calmo de momento, não há vento, visualiza-se algumas estrelas.

Pressão em queda: 1009.4hPa


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2010 às 21:02)

MarioCabral disse:


> Começo a ficar impaciente...são as células a aproximarem-se do litoral e a dissiparem...



Não desesperes, Mário!
Eu só conto com precipitação lá para às 23h ou mais tarde. 
O meteogramas também apontariam por essa hora.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Out 2010 às 21:27)

Boa noite,

Dados actuais:

Pressure: 1006hPa (Em queda)
Temp: 18.3ºC
H.R: 75% (Em alta)

A próxima madrugada promete aqui no Baixo Minho!!!!


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2010 às 21:51)

João Soares disse:


> Não desesperes, Mário!
> Eu só conto com precipitação lá para às 23h ou mais tarde.
> O meteogramas também apontariam por essa hora.



O céu está repleto de nuvens e o vento sugere que falta muito pouco
Noite para acompanhar em grande...


----------



## rozzo (2 Out 2010 às 21:54)

MarioCabral disse:


> Começo a ficar impaciente...são as células a aproximarem-se do litoral e a dissiparem...



Como disse o João, calma.. Ainda está longe a animação a sério!

E isso não são células a dissipar, são nuvens médias e altas que enganam, no sat, esses pontos.

Fantástico está a quantidade sempre contínua de nuvens de precipitação certamente moderada, e que vai intensificar bem mais ao chegar a terra, especialmente com a orografia, mais atrás.

Fantástica quantidade de água ali pronta para ser despejada nas próximas 24h, especialmente nos locais mais normais de "penico"!


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2010 às 22:04)

Já chove aqui...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Out 2010 às 22:20)

Como é que é possivél, numa zona da galiza já ter um acumulado de 26.6mm
http://www2.meteogalicia.es/NovoXeollador/xeohoxeN.asp


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Out 2010 às 22:25)

É...começa a chuviscar e o vento a aumentar a velocidade.

A *pressão* mantêm-se nos *1009 mb*.
*Tactual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 76%*

Começa a festa!


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2010 às 22:26)

Foram apenas umas pingas que com o vento forte rapidamente evaporaram...
Pelas imagens do satélite vê-se que uma "1ª vaga" de nuvens já passou pela Galiza, por isso não é de espantar essa acumulação...


----------



## frederico (2 Out 2010 às 22:26)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Como é que é possivél, numa zona da galiza já ter um acumulado de 26.6mm
> http://www2.meteogalicia.es/NovoXeollador/xeohoxeN.asp



Já se sabia que a precipitação iria começar no litoral oeste da Galiza.


----------



## necman (2 Out 2010 às 22:32)

o vento já uiva a chuva começa a cair e como diz o Aristrocrata a festa está a começar


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Out 2010 às 22:33)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Como é que é possivél, numa zona da galiza já ter um acumulado de 26.6mm



Porque ao contrário daqui, por lá já passou uma "pequena frente" durante a tarde. O que é normal...
Quando a ciclogénese se mostrar conforme o previsto, o alto Minho e a baixa Galiza terão certamente valores muito elevados de precipitação, ao contrário dessa zona a que te referes que não verá quantidades de precipitação tão intensas.
Vamos esperar pacientemente. O grosso da precipitação virá a partir do meio da madrugada. Por agora começa a festa mas o melhor é mais lá para a frente...


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2010 às 22:39)

Boa Noite!

Recebi um sms de que começou a chover por Braga! 

Por aqui, nada de nada. Apenas céu muito nublado e vento moderado com fortes rajadas.


----------



## martinus (2 Out 2010 às 22:41)

Fui ver e já está tudo ensopado lá fora; chuva fraca mas a cair a grande velocidade!


----------



## GabKoost (2 Out 2010 às 22:44)

martinus disse:


> Fui ver e já está tudo ensopado lá fora; chuva fraca mas a cair a grande velocidade!



Pela Falperra já caiu um bom aguaceiro. Agora continua mas mais moderadamente.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Out 2010 às 22:47)

Começou a chover na Povoa de Lanhoso.


----------



## Veterano (2 Out 2010 às 22:52)

Tudo ainda sequinho pelo Aviz, apenas o vento moderado trás alguma novidade a esta noite.

  Aguardemos a chegada de algo mais substancial.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2010 às 22:53)

Veterano disse:


> Tudo ainda sequinho pelo Aviz, apenas o vento moderado trás alguma novidade a esta noite.
> 
> Aguardemos a chegada de algo mais substancial.




No máximo meia horinha até começar...


----------



## Veterano (2 Out 2010 às 23:13)

Tudo muito constante: 19,2º, 82% de HR, vento moderado de sudoeste com rajadas, será que virá tudo de repente?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Out 2010 às 23:21)

GabKoost disse:


> Pela Falperra já caiu um bom aguaceiro. Agora continua mas mais moderadamente.



Boa noite Socio,

A pressão nestas 2 últimas horas desceu mais rapidamente (actualmente nos 1004hPa) isto está a ficar muito interessante!!! sinal da aproximação do bicho....

Temperatura actual: 17.2ºC / H.R: 85%

OBS: Em vigo (Coruxo) e Baiona o vento intensificou-se nesta última hora e a chuva também!!! bom sinal para o Alto Minho.....


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2010 às 23:29)

ainda não chove por aqui


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2010 às 23:31)

Está mesmo em cima de nós...é uma questão de minutos...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 18,7ºC
Pressão: 1007,1hPa ---Já desceu mais de 10hPa em 24h
Humidade relativa: 78%
Vento: forte de SW


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2010 às 23:34)

COMEÇOU 
apanhou.me de surpresa e chove pingas bem grossas


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2010 às 23:34)

Finalmente , chegou a tão esperada CHUVA!


----------



## Lousano (2 Out 2010 às 23:36)

Nem dou mais comentários.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2010 às 23:36)

Cá está ela...e são pingas grossas...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Out 2010 às 23:39)

João Soares disse:


> Finalmente , chegou a tão esperada CHUVA!



Boa noite Caro Amigo,

Boas notícias para o Douro Litoral!!!

Na região de Vigo (Galiza) já se vê alguma precipitação no radar da Coruña:


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2010 às 23:40)

MarioCabral disse:


> Cá está ela...e são pingas grossas...



Exacto! Chuvas grossas acompanhada de vento moderado a forte.


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2010 às 23:41)

João Soares disse:


> Exacto! Chuvas grossas acompanhada de vento moderado a forte.



Depois de algumas falsas partidas ao final da tarde eis que começou a vossa festa

Divirtam-se


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Out 2010 às 23:44)

Acredito que existirão alguns problemas na captação da chuva devido ao vento excessivo...mas chove intensamente neste momento...


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2010 às 23:44)

Boas noites!

sim pingas bem grossas ! 

*Dados actuais:
*
temp:17.3 ( máxima *19.9ºc* )

Vento SSW 38 Km7h ( máximo de 53 Km7h de S às 22:04 h )

Humidade: 88 %

Pressão em queda acentuada : 1007.0 hpa


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Out 2010 às 23:44)

Muito vento
15.8Km/h e já 0.6mm
998.9hpa e a descer
17.3ºc e 84% de humidade


----------



## dj_teko (2 Out 2010 às 23:45)

boas noites, estava com fones nem me tinha apercebido, ja chove e vento forte a aconpanhar


----------



## Veterano (2 Out 2010 às 23:48)

Pelo Aviz também já começou a chover, para já de forma fraca...


----------



## Costa (2 Out 2010 às 23:48)

MarioCabral disse:


> Acredito que existirão alguns problemas na captação da chuva devido ao vento excessivo...mas chove intensamente neste momento...



Ao fim de 4 meses no fórum o amigo Mario vai-se finalmente estrear com chuva a sério


----------



## João Soares (2 Out 2010 às 23:49)

filipe cunha disse:


> Muito vento
> 15.8Km/h e já 0.6mm
> *998.9hpa e a descer*
> 17.3ºc e 84% de humidade



A sua pressão não está correcta! Deveria ter 1007-1006hPa.


----------



## Cadito (2 Out 2010 às 23:50)

Boa noite.

Finalmente chegou a chuva... e com bastante intensidade!

Sigo com 19,5ºC

1007hpa

60% Humidade

Abraço


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2010 às 23:51)

o pluviómetro já acusa  *0.3 mm* está a festa inaugurada por aqui...

Chuva moderada com gotas muito grossas 

Vento SSW 44 Km/h


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2010 às 23:51)

João Soares disse:


> A sua pressão não está correcta! Deveria ter 1007-1006hPa.



a minha  esta a 1003..1 hpa


----------



## ruimartins (2 Out 2010 às 23:53)

Estranhamente calmo...
Algumas pingas, algum vento...

mas sente-se no ar a ameaça...


----------



## Ronny (2 Out 2010 às 23:54)

Quanto tempo demorará a fazer 70 kms?

A que há um incêndio para apagar aqui na zona..


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Out 2010 às 00:00)

ruimartins disse:


> Estranhamente calmo...
> Algumas pingas, algum vento...
> 
> mas sente-se no ar a ameaça...



Olha que aqui já chove com alguma intensidade  

O vento abrandou mas por vezes aparece com rajadas interessantes!!!


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2010 às 00:04)

Cá está a frente em todo o seu esplendor....


----------



## Cadito (3 Out 2010 às 00:08)

O máximo da precipitação diário de Outubro para a estação do Porto/Serra do Pilar segundo as normas de 1971-2000 é de 73.9mm. (fonte - IM)

Julgo que este máximo poderá ser batido nestas 24h horas que há instantes iniciaram com as primeiras gotas de chuva.

Faço votos para isso!


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Out 2010 às 00:11)

João Soares disse:


> A sua pressão não está correcta! Deveria ter 1007-1006hPa.



Está de origem e estou a 160m de altitude de qualquerforma o outro barometro que tenho está a 1005.
Subi 5 pontos...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Out 2010 às 00:15)

Minho disse:


> Cá está a frente em todo o seu esplendor....



Pressão em queda (1003hPa): Frente c/ actividade moderada
H.R: 87%
Temp: 17.1ºC

Actualmente chove moderado-forte de forma contínua.

A partir deste momento vamos ter 24 horas Non Stop de precipitação....

Vamos bater os records em Outubro da última década!!!


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Out 2010 às 00:18)

Para já apenas alguns momentos de chuva intensa, no entanto continuo a zeros...o vento é que sopra mesmo muito intenso e a chuva agora é fraca!Algo decepcionante para já...
A temperatura caiu bastante, 17,1ºC...tal como a pressão....1005,4hPa...


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 00:21)

Por aqui  *1 mm *acumulado desde as 0 horas 

Temp:16.1ºc

Vento: SW 39 Km/h

Pressão em queda : 1006.5 hpa

Humidade: 94 %


----------



## PauloSR (3 Out 2010 às 00:21)

Aqui, em pleno coração do Minho, nada de anormal até ao momento. Chove pouco e o vento não é nada de extraordinario... Vamos ver como se porta pela madrugada dentro 

Presão em queda: 1008,0
*18.0°C * neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 00:22)

A relatar do "penico do céu" como é conhecida esta terra...

Chuva moderada, a cair quase na horizontal empurrada pelo vento moderado a forte (com rajadas).

Precipitação: 2,2 mm (rate de 14 mm\h)


----------



## martinus (3 Out 2010 às 00:24)

É como descreveu o ELJICUATRO

Lá fora está a chover de modo cada vez mais acentuado. Podem morder-se todos que nós é que vamos levar a maior parte. Precisamos dela para fazer milho e vinho verde.


----------



## stormiday (3 Out 2010 às 00:24)

Para aqui, para já nada de novo.
1007.5 mbar e sempre a cair, 18.3ºC e vento de SSE 31.6km/h
Estou ansioso


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 00:25)

4.6 mm e continua


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 00:29)

jasus agora sim
ta bravo isto
á muito que nao via chover assim
o vento vai puxando
ta a ficar da maneira que eu gosto


----------



## dgstorm (3 Out 2010 às 00:29)

E começa a festa,

18.0ºC
Já acumulou 5,1mm

Chove muito, com algum vento!


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 00:31)

5.6 mm


----------



## dgstorm (3 Out 2010 às 00:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> A relatar do "penico do céu" como é conhecida esta terra...
> 
> Chuva moderada, a cair quase na horizontal empurrada pelo vento moderado a forte (com rajadas).
> 
> Precipitação: 2,2 mm (rate de 14 mm\h)



O 'penico do céu' ia jurar que era Braga


----------



## PauloSR (3 Out 2010 às 00:33)

dgstorm disse:


> O 'penico do céu' ia jurar que era Braga



Confirmo, o "penico do céu" é a cidade dos arcebispos, a grande cidade de Braga.

Chove de igual maneira. Pressão e Temperatura mantêm-se.


----------



## dgstorm (3 Out 2010 às 00:36)

ThaZouk disse:


> Confirmo, o "penico do céu" é a cidade dos arcebispos, a grande cidade de Braga.
> 
> Chove de igual maneira. Pressão e Temperatura mantêm-se.



Mai nada 
Temp a descer um pouco 17.7ºC
1003.6hpa
5.6mm


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 00:38)

dgstorm disse:


> O 'penico do céu' ia jurar que era Braga



Sim, tens razão...mas a designação correcta é "peniquinho do céu" como era conhecida antigamente.

Por aqui chove fraco, o vento está ligeiramente mais calmo. Será que já passou?!

*Pressão: 1006 mb
Tactual: 16,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 00:38)

Chuva e vento moderado com fortes rajadas.
Precipitação Acumulada: *2 mm*


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 00:40)

7.2 mm


----------



## PauloSR (3 Out 2010 às 00:43)

*3.1 mm *até ao momento. Rajada máxima de *11.5 kmh* (6.2 kts).
Temperatura *16.9°C*. Presão em queda: 1007.0

Parou a chuva


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2010 às 00:49)

Boa noite

Por terras de Aveiro, tudo ainda relativamente calmo, as rajadas rondam a casa dos 30km/h e ainda não chove, mas aguardo ansiosamente pela festa.

Pressão em queda 1007.5hPa


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Out 2010 às 00:55)

Apagam-se as Luzes .
Aos seus lugares.
O Concerto terá o seu início dentro de momentos.Dada a sua extensa duração
recomenda-se aos espectadores estoicismo , dedicação.
Qual o melhor período para estar acordado nesta longa madrugada / manhã?
A partir de agora? Todos. 
Oh Diabo : Noite sem dormir?
Quem não quiser perder pitada , lá terá que ser.
Aos menos militantes , talvez ir dormir agora e despertar daqui a 3 horitas não seja  má ideia, já que pouco perderão (?).
Mas nunca se sabe. Isto parece espectáculo com várias actos.
E os actores , a julgar pela imagem do palco , parecem decididos.

Por agora ,por aqui, já houve chuva moderada, já parou, já voltou e tornou a parar.
O vento?  sempre moderado ,com algumas rajadas de sul a rondar os 60 Km/h ...


----------



## ruimartins (3 Out 2010 às 01:00)

Agora sim, já chove bem! Nada de especial para o que estamos habituados...

Venha mais... !!!  

Amanhã estou no Gerês para ver a água correr...


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2010 às 01:02)

ThaZouk disse:


> Rajada máxima de *11.5 kmh* (6.2 kts).



Ainda está vento fraco por aí? 

Por aqui já ronda dos 25 km/h.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Out 2010 às 01:09)

Mas que teste para a minha....
Rajadas fortissimas...e 6.3mm, como acertei os hpa vai nos 1003.7 e a descer
Humidade 91%


----------



## dgstorm (3 Out 2010 às 01:11)

E segue com 8.13mm
Chove forte!
Rajada maxima: 33.8km/h


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 01:13)

9.5 mm


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Out 2010 às 01:14)

7,5mm e rajadas de 28kms/h


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Out 2010 às 01:15)

dgstorm disse:


> E segue com 8.13mm
> Chove forte!
> Rajada maxima: 33.8km/h



Nesta zona periférica de Braga (Sul), chove forte por momentos   .

O festival começou há pouco, Este Domingo promete para Alto e Baixo Minho...

Pressão continua em queda (1002hPa) 

H.R: 91%
Temp: 16.8ºC


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 01:17)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Nesta zona periférica de Braga (Sul), chove forte por momentos   .
> 
> O festival começou há pouco, Este Domingo promete para Alto e Baixo Minho...
> 
> ...



exacto
1001.4 a minha e a descer
10.3 mm ja
é incrivel ja tinha saudades


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 01:29)

---

Por agora, não chove uma pequena pausa. O vento esse não pára.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2010 às 01:39)

Viana do Castelo: mais 11 mm entre as 00h00 e as 01h00 (IM).


----------



## dgstorm (3 Out 2010 às 01:39)

Bem, isto nem dá sono 
Chove, chove e chove e numa hora e quarenta minutos já leva 12.2mm


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 01:41)

16.3 mm por aqui ja
eo vento começa a ser bastante forte
impressionante


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 02:00)

Como esperado, a zona minhota superior começa a acumular uns bons litros.
Entretanto começou a chover, agora moderada. O vento está moderado, por vezes forte e uma ou outra rajada mais forte.

*Precipitação: 5,3 mm
Pressão: 1005 mb*

Por agora fico-me pelo sono *ao som do vento e da chuva*...é disto que eu sinto saudade durante o verão.


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 02:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Como esperado, a zona minhota superior começa a acumular uns bons litros.


 
ja vou com 19.1 mm


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 02:11)

A estação de Paredes de Coura vai com 27,2mm desde as 0h.
E 40,6mm desde que começou ontem a chover.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 02:15)

Mais 1,1 mm a somar.

O cavamento e núcleo da ciclogénese dar-se-à mesmo a NO do Minho ao início da tarde de hoje (pelas cartas do IM), pelo que podemos esperar que se vá intensificando tanto o vento como a precipitação nas próximas horas.

Dormir agora poderá ser bom para assistir mais logo ao esperado evento - o 1º de vários nos próximos meses?

Agora sim, vou dormir...


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Out 2010 às 02:15)

1337 disse:


> ja vou com 19.1 mm



Aqui nem pouco mais ou menos.
Aqui ainda pouco choveu...Aqui é o vento rei e senhor...
Já há rajadas registadas de 80 Km/h...
Agora que volta a chover com todo este  vento,  é já muito 
agreste , qualquer investida  à rua...
Boa madrugada para todos...


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 02:27)

24.8 mm
sempre a subir hehe


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 02:31)

Paredes de Coura: 30,0mm desde as 0h.

Viana do Castelo:
11mm das 0h às 1h.
10mm das 1h às 2h.


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 02:32)

Chuva moderada acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 03:26)

Precipitação Acumulada (dia 03):
 - Viana Do Castelo: *24.4 mm*
 - Ponte de Lima: *22.8 mm*
 - Braga (Merelim): *18.8 mm*
 - V.N. Cerveira: *17.6 mm*
 - Monção: *16.9 mm*
 - Lamas de Mouro: *12.6mm* (Não actualizou às 00h UTC)
 - Cabril: *11.8 mm*
 - Montalegre: *7.1 mm*
 - Porto (P.Rubras): *1.0 mm*
 - Cabeceiras de Basto: *0.9 mm*

---

Por Canidelo, chuva moderada e vento forte.

--

Paredes de Coura: *37.2 mm* desde às 00h.


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 03:32)

999.2 HPA 

33.1 mm 
vento moderado a forte com fortes rajadas


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Out 2010 às 03:53)

Aqui também chuva e vento fortes. Está a haver corte de energia há mais de meia hora...


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 03:54)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Aqui também chuva e vento fortes. Está a haver corte de energia há mais de meia hora...



confirmo
ja foi duas vezes a luz abaixo


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 04:23)

OPS! Acordei sem querer...

Bem, deixa aproveitar para colocar isto em dia.

*Precipitação desde as 0h: 22,2 mm
Tactual: 16,0ºC
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 1003 mb*


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 04:39)

mas que chuvada agora
ta imparavel
que coisa incrivel
isto mais parece um rio
chuva super forte puchada a vento


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 04:53)

44.5 mm 
continua a subir


----------



## Cadito (3 Out 2010 às 07:06)

Bom dia!

Início de manhã extremamente ventoso e bastante chuvoso...

Quanto à chuva, aqui pela zona do grande Porto, ficou (até agora) a desejar...

Já quanto ao vento somos "Rei e Senhor" no País (44.3km/h velocidade média 5h UTC) - (fonte IM)

Acumulação de precipitação a rondar os 30mm (fonte meteo.ISEP - Porto)

Sigo com:

18.4ºC

72% humidade

999hpa


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 07:08)

Estações amadoras (>=30mm):

80,2mm - Paredes de Coura
56,1mm - Tamel S.Pedro Fins, 4750 Barcelos
47,8mm - Melgaço
30,0mm - ISEP, Porto

-------------------------






*EDIT* (7:30)
Viana Do Castelo (Chafe), acumulou 95mm das 6h UTC de ontem até às 6h UTC de hoje, dos quais 33mm foram acumulados entre as 5h e as 6h UTC de hoje!


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2010 às 07:59)

Bom dia. No sentido em que o vento forte assobia nas janelas, as nuvens passam a correr, vindas de sul e a chuva cai, de forma fraca a moderada.

  O Outono no seu esplendor.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Out 2010 às 08:02)

Bom dia,
Por cá 58.8mm


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 08:36)

Mas que grande rega que para aí vai 






---

Paredes de Coura: *100.8 mm* desde às 00h.

---

Por Canidelo, vento forte e chuva moderada.
Precipitação Acumuladas desde às 00h: *17 mm*


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2010 às 08:45)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 09:02)

Bom Dia!

Acabei de chegar ao patamar 20 mm! 
Chuva e vento forte.


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 09:20)

E continua a rega! 

--

Canidelo: *22 mm* desde às 00h, por agora chuva moderada mas vento forte.

Paredes de Coura: *116.2 mm* desde às 00h.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Out 2010 às 09:44)

Por aqui 33,2 mm desde que começou a chover ontem por volta 23 UTC.
Até seria uma excelente acumulação  não fosse  o "descalabro" de registos que temos conhecimento de estações um  pouco mais a norte.
Quanto ao vento, sempre moderado a forte,com rajadas a rondar os 80 km/h.
A máxima foi de 91 km/h por volta das 05 da manhã.
...e obviamente, continua a chover ,ora moderadamente, ora com intensidade.
Para quem reservou o seu Domingo para um passeio prazenteiro ao ar livre,
volta  Verão, que  estás perdoado...


----------



## teotonio (3 Out 2010 às 09:45)

ola viva !realmente por ca por tamel s.pedro fins tambem foi toda a noite a zuar e muita chuva a mistura ,agora esta mais calmo.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 09:48)

Bom dia.

Continua a chuva, continua o vento. Ora moderados, ora fortes (a chuva pontualmente forte...).

*Precipitação desde as oh: 54,8 mm
Tactual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 1000 mb*

A última imagem de satélite já mostra o centro depressionário da ciclogénese a formar-se. Parece-me que lá pelas 12h estará mesmo a NO da zona minhota.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 09:49)

teotonio disse:


> ola viva !realmente por ca por tamel s.pedro fins tambem foi toda a noite a zuar e muita chuva a mistura ,agora esta mais calmo.



Bem vindo teotonio.

Condições agrestes aí para o Minho. Esperemos que não hajam problemas de maior...


----------



## PauloSR (3 Out 2010 às 10:02)

*59.4mm* de acumulação. O vento não foi nada por aí além. Pressão 1001.0. 
*16.7°C* neste momento. Realço o facto da mínima se ter situado nos 16.3°C


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 10:06)

Boas
O pico do vento ai por cima vai ser ao inicio da tarde quando o centro da depressão estiver encostado a Galiza...


----------



## Mrsun (3 Out 2010 às 10:06)

onde se pode ver a quantidade de precipitação para a minha zona, onde vêm esses dados para as vossas zonas?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 10:12)

Mrsun disse:


> onde se pode ver a quantidade de precipitação para a minha zona, onde vêm esses dados para as vossas zonas?



Através do IM.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/

Ou tendo uma estação própria.

Ou então pelo wunderground http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/?lat=38.755&lon=-9.258&zoom=13


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Out 2010 às 10:13)

Por aqui ,24 mm nas 2 últimas horas ( 45 mm desde o início do evento).
E vai chovendo, ora moderadamente , ora com muita intensidade...


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 10:19)

E a rega continua: 







--

Canidelo:
Vento forte acompanhado por chuva moderada a forte.
Prec. Acumulada: *33 mm*


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 10:23)

Bons dias, 

forte temporal sobre o Porto neste momento, chuva forte e rajadas de 70 Km/h de SSW, Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas: *50.2 mm*

Temp: 16.4 ºc 

Pressão: 997.9 hpa ( a descer )

Grande frente esta! 

Há zonas com bastante acumulação de água , onde as sarjetas entupiram...


----------



## filipept (3 Out 2010 às 10:24)

Bom dia

Por aqui já vou com 64mm desde o inicio do evento. O vento sopra forte com rajadas muito fortes.
Bem, o Alto Minho é que já está com valores bastante elevados de precipitação. Esperava-se algo forte, mas 55mm numa hora em Viana do Castelo já é qualquer coisa. Vou ver se encontro relatos da Galiza, pois poderá ter sido ainda mais afectada.

P.S: Então este evento não dá para nomear?


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 10:29)

Chuva torrencial neste momento!

Impressionante!


----------



## filipept (3 Out 2010 às 10:34)

Volta a chuva forte por aqui. A minha previsão era de 100mm para esta zona, acho que chegará lá, poderá ainda passar esse valor.

Que pena ainda não existirem dados disponíveis do radar da Galiza. As previsões era que estivesse  a funcionar no Outono. Possivelmente já estará, poderá estar é em fase de testes.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Out 2010 às 10:34)

Snifa disse:


> Chuva torrencial neste momento!
> 
> Impressionante!



Assim é , de facto.
Para se ter a noção , a EMA de P.Rubras acumulou desde as 10 ( 09 UTC) até agora 9,4mm...( em meia hora, 9,4 mm )...Boa, boa...


----------



## PauloSR (3 Out 2010 às 10:34)

Chove bastante pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, mas nada de anormal. Anormal sim é o pouco vento que se faz sentir, contrariamente aos registos aqui apontados e ao que estava previsto


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 10:37)

Vento cada vez mais forte, estou com rajadas de 78 Km/h de S

Precipitação acumulada *52.3 mm*


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 10:38)

Grande temporal agora! 
Chuva torrencial acompanhada de vento fortissimo


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 10:39)

João Soares disse:


> Grande temporal agora!
> Chuva torrencial acompanhada de vento fortissimo



Isto até assusta esta chuva intensa arrastada pelas rajadas de vento que aumentam a cada minuto que passa....

E agora a chuva forte até faz fumo nos prédios....

Parece aqueles cenários dos furacões....


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 10:40)

Snifa disse:


> Isto até assusta esta chuva intensa arrastada pelas rajadas de vento que aumentam a cada minuto que passa....
> 
> E agora a chuva forte até faz fumo nos prédios....



Exacto!
Que escuridãoooo


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 10:43)

João Soares disse:


> Exacto!
> Que escuridãoooo



Isto está bonito está , muito escuro, vento forte e chuva intensa....


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 10:45)

Se está assim tão escuro


----------



## Trapalhadas (3 Out 2010 às 10:45)

Sim, grande temporal neste momento, visibilidade por vezes quase nula com o a chuva deitada pelo vento!! Mas que grande confusão neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 10:48)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Sim, grande temporal neste momento, visibilidade por vezes quase nula com o a chuva deitada pelo vento!! Mas que grande confusão neste momento!




A chuva não para ....É o caos


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 10:50)

*Precipitação desde as oh: 73,8 mm*

Como esperado o grosso da precipitação a cair após as 9h nestas zonas.


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 10:51)

E do nada tudo pára! Não há vento e não há chuva.
Acumulei desde às 00h: *40 mm*

EDIT [10h53]: Recomeçou a chover


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2010 às 10:56)

Bom dia
Que saudades de um dia destes, períodos de chuva forte, o vento parece estar a aumentar de intensidade.

Dados:
Precipitação desde as 00h: 24.8mm
Na última hora: 4.1mm
Rajada max. 65.8km/h
Pressão: 1000.7hPa


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 11:03)

Ligaram-me agora a dizer que na Rua de Gondarém, na Foz a dizer que caiu uma árvore enorme. Estrada cortada.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 11:03)

Mais 1 mm acumulado.

Entretanto fizeram-se sentir rajadas de vento muito fortes.

Na última imagem de satélite vê-se o centro depressionário a aproximar-se do NO da península. 
Talvez ainda se faça sentir bastante o vento nas próximas horas. Parece-me que passará ligeiramente acima do previsto nas cartas do ECM na página do IM. Mas de qualquer forma sempre a fazer-se notar...


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Out 2010 às 11:09)

Última hora na EMA de P.Rubras 17,6 mm.
Nas últimas 3 horas  45.5 mm.
Desde que começou o evento 62,6 mm.
Agora parece que o pior ( melhor) já terá passado.
Menos chuva, menos vento .


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 11:11)

depois de uma breve acalmia volta a chuva forte puxada a vento..

*60.3 mm* acumulados até ao momento

Chuva forte e tempo escuro...


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 11:14)

http://jn.sapo.pt/paginainicial/pai...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=1677226


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2010 às 11:17)

Nenhum de voces tem fotos para postar por aqui sobre o que se passa na vossa zona???!!!


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 11:22)

Canidelo, reina a chuva fraca e o vento moderado.
Ainda com um acumulado de *43 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 11:23)

Apesar da chuva forte não há por aqui nada de especial para mostrar. Esta zona em particular só tem tema para fotografar e mostrar quando a chuva é do tipo torrencial.
Se tivéssemos por exemplo 50 mm de chuva numa hora, aí já o panorama seria outro...

Entretanto vai chovendo, agora com vento um pouco mais calmo.

*Precipitação desde as 10h: 80,1 mm
Tactual: 16,0ºC (a cair)
Hr: 96%
Pressão: 998 mb (a cair)*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 11:24)

Visitante ou membro sê nosso fã no facebook


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 11:29)

Em Fornelos de Montes galiza o acumulado vai em 152,8mm


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Out 2010 às 11:30)

Bom dia a todos os colegas do fórum,

Acho que vamos bater records de precipitação (24horas) no Minho!!!     

Posso dizer que na minha zona chove sem parar (moderado a forte) desde a 01h30 da madrugada. De salientar que o vento intensificou-se ainda mais esta manhã com rajadas ainda mais fortes do que madrugada!!!!

O centro depressionário deve estar mais perto da costa NW da Galiza pois tenho a pressão bem baixa aqui nesta zona, actualmente nos 995hPa / H.R: 94% / Temp: 17.2ºC).

Vamos fazendo nowcasting e acompanhar da melhor forma esta primeira entrada do Outono (Bem Boa em termos de precipitação...)


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2010 às 11:35)

Aproveitando a imagem postado pelo nosso amigo Aristocrata, não sei se o que irei dizer está totalmente correcto, mas penso que a nível de vento, poderá ainda ser sentido com com alguma intensidade quando a depressão estiver a tocar ou a passar a norte da galiza, já que as isóbaras, estão mais juntas a sul da depressão. Corrijam se não estiver correcto







[/QUOTE]


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 11:37)

jpmartins disse:


> Aproveitando a imagem postado pelo nosso amigo Aristocrata, não sei se o que irei dizer está totalmente correcto, mas penso que a nível de vento, poderá ainda ser sentido com com alguma intensidade quando a depressão estiver a tocar ou a passar a norte da galiza, já que as isóbaras, estão mais juntas a sul da depressão. Corrijam se não estiver correcto


[/QUOTE]

Exacto foi o que tinha dito que o pico seria nessa altura agora ao inicio da tarde...alem de passar outra linha de instabilidade na mesma altura


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2010 às 11:40)

Ok, obrigado Miguel.
Neste momento 29.0mm, pressão a 1000.0hPa


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2010 às 11:55)

A pressão está a descer a uma velocidade incrível 999.2hPa, neste mometo não chove, mas o vento está a aumentar de velocidade, 62.6km/h.


EDIT: 71.2km/h, ora aqui está a confirmação que o vento ainda tem uma palavra a dizer


----------



## migmor (3 Out 2010 às 11:59)

Obti o record anual com *66,0mm* até as 12:00h...

O anterior foi de 58,7mm a 13/01/2010


----------



## Fi (3 Out 2010 às 12:01)

Boa tarde.

Vento muito, muito forte. Desde a meia noite, 00h, acumulei 55mm.

Muitas persianas pelo ar, mas nenhum árvore até agora...


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2010 às 12:04)

Melgaço

Precipitação total acumulada nas últimas 24h: 81mm
Pressão actual: 995hPa


----------



## dgstorm (3 Out 2010 às 12:09)

Boa tarde!
Mas que noite, cada vez que acordava estava a chover 
Por agora nao chove, mas o vento esse esta bem forte!
Uma estação particular de Braga registou 122,43mm das 0h até ao momento, será?

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUEBRAGA1


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 12:10)

*Gaia: Fachada de edifício cai sobre carros, pode haver vítimas*

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=471911

Começam os danos...


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 12:11)

*Viana do Castelo: Casas inundadas e quedas de árvores*

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=471909


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 12:14)

Pois é...isso é que nao é nada agradável 
A chuva bem pode vir desde que nao faça mal ^^

por aqui o vento tem estado jeitoso tem


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 12:16)

*Paredes de Coura:*

129,4 mm nas últimas 24 Horas.
82,1 km/h de rajada máxima

http://alunos.eprami.pt/~a01077/current/WS_Completo.htm


----------



## Chingula (3 Out 2010 às 12:17)

jpmartins disse:


> A pressão está a descer a uma velocidade incrível 999.2hPa, neste mometo não chove, mas o vento está a aumentar de velocidade, 62.6km/h.
> 
> 
> EDIT: 71.2km/h, ora aqui está a confirmação que o vento ainda tem uma palavra a dizer



Nestas situações seria interessante "postar" a velocidade da descida dos valores da pressão, por ex: em 1 hora, em 12 horas...pois é um importante factor na caracterização da perturbação meteorológica.
Obrigado por esta vigilância.Cumpts


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 12:22)

*Precipitação desde as oh: 85,4 mm
Tactual: 17,5ºC
Pressão: 997 mb*

O vento agora tem sido mais constante, um pouco mais forte. O centro depressionário vai-se aproximando do NO da península. Poderá provocar nalguns locais sérios problemas por isso é melhor estarem atentos. Já há relatos de danos e é sempre bom prevenir.

*P.S.: nas últimas 15h a pressão desceu dos 1009 mb para os actuais 997 mb (dos 999 para os 997 em 2 horas)*


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 12:23)

Chuva fraca e vento forte.
Prec. Acumulada: *46 mm*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 12:29)

Dados de Viana do Castelo às 6h da manhã.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08551&ano=2010&mes=10&day=3&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2010 às 12:36)

Quando fiz este post tinha descido cerca de 1.0hpa em 15 minutos. Tentarei colocar mais tarde um gráfico com a variação da pressão e velocidade do vento.

Depois de uma breve pausa, volta a chover com intensidade, e mais uma rajada de 68.0km/h. 



Chingula disse:


> Nestas situações seria interessante "postar" a velocidade da descida dos valores da pressão, por ex: em 1 hora, em 12 horas...pois é um importante factor na caracterização da perturbação meteorológica.
> Obrigado por esta vigilância.Cumpts


----------



## PauloSR (3 Out 2010 às 12:44)

Por terras de Maria da Fonte, o vento está a intensificar-se  
Não posso fornecer dados, porque a estação meteorológia foi à vida


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 12:49)

*Não há vítimas nos escombros da fachada que caiu em Gaia*



> (Em actualização) - Os Bombeiros Sapadores de Vila Nova de Gaia confirmaram ao JN que não existem vítimas debaixo dos escombros da fachada do prédio que hoje, domingo, caiu, em cima de duas viaturas.
> 
> A fachada de um edifício caiu hoje, domingo, na Rua António Rodrigues da Rocha, junto à Rotunda de Santo Ovídeo, presume-se que devido à chuva e ao vento fortes que se fazem sentir na região.



IN: JN


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 12:51)

João Soares disse:


> *Não há vítimas nos escombros da fachada que caiu em Gaia*
> 
> 
> 
> IN: JN



Vá lá, pelo menos isso !!! Adoro estes dias e fenómenos, mas sem vitimas, evidentemente.
Pela Foz, já retiraram a árvore que atingiu apenas um automóvel.


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 12:55)

A evolução da precipitação ( a intervalos de 5 minutos ) nas ultimas horas na minha estação:






O vento: picos de rajadas máximas a intervalos de 5 minutos:











*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 16.8ºc ( mínima *14.8 ºc* )

Vento : SSW 42 Km/h ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 72 Km/h de SSW)

Pressão:996.8 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 97 %

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas : *62.2 mm*


Chuva fraca e muito vento neste momento.


----------



## PauloSR (3 Out 2010 às 12:57)

As primeiras rajadas dignas desse nome!  Impressionante


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Out 2010 às 13:02)

Metar das 12Z ( 13 horas) de P.Rubras com rajada de 46 Kt .
Pressão em queda (0996,4 hPa) menos 2,1  nas últimas 2 horas .
De chuva por enquanto. estamos conversados...


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 13:16)

O vento já se encarregou de desviar telhas de uma casa aqui nas redondezas...







Desculpem a qualidade, foi tirada a grande distância, apenas para ilustrar o sucedido.

Volta a chuva intensa... 

*63 mm* acumulados


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 13:16)

Continuam impressionantes os valores em Paredes de Coura:
Precipitação 24H: *135,4 mm*
Rajada Máxima: *86,9 km/h*


----------



## PauloSR (3 Out 2010 às 13:29)

A estação não mede 

Grande rajada há sensivelmente 1minuto atrás. Algo indescritivel. nunca tal tinha visto 

EDIT: Arrastou-me alguns vasos aqui em casa e inclusive partiu-me um deles. O tapete da entrada sumiu


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Out 2010 às 13:34)

Meus caros amigos,

O vento está mesmo poderoso actualmente (intensificou-se de tal forma que parece o mesmo cenário da Xynthia na zona SW de Braga!!!

A pressão agora está nos 991hPa (queda de 4.0hPa em 2 horas!!!) 

O centro depressionário deve estar bem perto das costas da Galiza!!!!

Temp actual: 18.1ºC
H.R: 93%


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 13:38)

Acabei de ter 80 Km/h de SW 

e agora é o dilúvio:


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 13:38)

a minha estação ficou sem dar porque  a luz foi abaixo e agora não a sei sincronizar.
diz que tenho de premir a tecla PLUS+ durante 2 segundos, mas o pior é que não encontro essa tecla em lado nenhum :S
alguem me pode ajudar?
no momento continua chuva e vento forte
incrivel isto nem no inverno


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 13:46)

HotSpot disse:


> Continuam impressionantes os valores em Paredes de Coura:
> Precipitação 24H: *135,4 mm*
> Rajada Máxima: *86,9 km/h*



Só para reforçar a quantidade de precipitação que tem caído em Paredes de Coura, quando se fala das 24h, refere-se apenas à precipitação desde as 0h.
Se tivermos em conta as 24h, ou seja desde as 13h40 de ontem às 13h40 de hoje, a precipitação vai em *155,4mm*.

142mm no dia de hoje e 13,4mm no dia de ontem.


Destaque ainda para Viana do Castelo.
Das 17h UTC de ontem às 12h UTC de hoje vai com *123,0mm*!
Penso que o máximo em 24h para o mês de Outubro nessa estação tinha sido de 113mm no dia 22 do ano 2001.


----------



## Nunotex (3 Out 2010 às 13:47)

Aqui por Braga está mesmo tempestade... Muita chuva e muito vento! 

Só no trajecto para casa vi 6 árvores derrubadas!!


----------



## rozzo (3 Out 2010 às 13:47)

AnDré disse:


> Destaque ainda para Viana do Castelo.
> Das 17h UTC de ontem às 12h UTC de hoje vai com *123,0mm*!




*Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24h em Viana do Castelo*





*Precipitação prevista no exacto mesmo período pelo GFS na saída das 12h de ontem.*







Há coisas fantásticas não há?


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 13:49)

Grande chuvada tocada a vento.
Prec. Acumulada: *51 mm*


----------



## djalminha (3 Out 2010 às 13:59)

Continua a muita  e o vento que parece cada vez mais forte.


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2010 às 14:25)

Pelo Aviz e Matosinhos o mais impressionante são mesmo as rajadas de vento. Uma simples folha que me bateu na cara parecia uma bofetada.

 Quanto a chuva, passamos a aguaceiros esporádicos, começa a clarear a oeste.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Out 2010 às 14:33)

Por aqui total de precipitação acumulada 74,1mm
993,4 hpa e a subir, de vez em quando rajadas de 62kms
Para 1º dia de trabalho a PCE portou-se lindamente


----------



## frusko (3 Out 2010 às 14:34)

boa tarde por FAFE nem sei o que dizer uma tempestade ou temporal o que seja hiper brutal chuva vento não me lembro


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 14:34)

Paredes de Coura:
Rajada máxima de *93,3 km/h*
Precipitação em 24H: *158 mm*


----------



## Lightning (3 Out 2010 às 14:46)

O centro da depressão vai agora fazer LandFall algures entre o mar e o extremo norte de Espanha.


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 15:00)

mais um aguaceiro de 5 minutos que acumula 5.1 mm


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Out 2010 às 15:07)

Nunotex disse:


> Aqui por Braga está mesmo tempestade... Muita chuva e muito vento!
> 
> Só no trajecto para casa vi 6 árvores derrubadas!!



Efectivamente!

Vi árvores derrubadas em várias partes da cidade!!!

Pressão atmosférica relativa a oscilar entre 991 e 992hpa desde 14H15!!.

A pressão mínima foi atingida por volta das 14H (990hPa)

Rajadas de ventos a manter respeito


----------



## Fi (3 Out 2010 às 15:42)

A chuva parou e o vento está mais calmo. Mais alguns mm acumulados em aguaceiros durante as primeiras horas da tarde. Total de 62mm até ao momento.

Céu a clarear a oeste:


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 15:58)

E caí agora um aguaceirito, que me deixou um bocado surpreso!


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2010 às 16:14)

João Soares disse:


> E caí agora um aguaceirito, que me deixou um bocado surpreso!



aqui tambem
carrega chuva hehe


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 16:16)

*Mais de 300 inundações, quedas de árvores e estruturas em Viana, Porto, Braga e Aveiro*



> Mais de 160 inundações, 135 quedas de árvores, 29 quedas de estruturas e sete deslizamentos de terras foram as consequências do mau tempo registadas hoje nos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Porto, Braga e Aveiro, segundo a Protecção Civil.
> 
> De acordo com o Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, entre as 00h00 e as 12h30 de hoje registaram-se 334 ocorrências nestes quatro distritos, todas elas "em resolução".
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 16:57)

19,5mm em Arouca das 13h às 14h UTC.







Nas estações amadoras, o acumulado de precipitação das 0h até ao momento é: (>50mm)

149,4mm - Paredes de Coura
99,3mm - Melgaço
97,0mm - ISEP (Porto)
84,6mm - Tamel S.Pedro Fins, Barcelos
74,9mm - Portela Susã, Viana do Castelo
63,5mm - Medas, Gondomar


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2010 às 17:11)

Boa tarde
O sol já espreita, tudo está mais calmo apesar do vento ainda soprar forte, com rajadas a chegar aos 50km/h.

Dados até ao momento:

Pressão min. 997.2hPa
Pressão actual: 1000.4hPa

Rajada max. 87.1km/h 
Precipitação desde as 00h: 35.7mm


----------



## GabKoost (3 Out 2010 às 17:18)

Continua um dia hediondo. 

Já não chove continuamente há cerca de 2 horas mas o vento está cada vez mais forte.

Os caminhos rurais e estradas de montanha estão completamente cheias de ramos, canos, pedras e terra e árvores caídas.

Trágicamente, as vinhas tradicionais do Minho (Vardos, Ramadas e Enforcados em altura) estão a sofrer com a tempestade pelo facto de ainda estarem de ramagem completa. Muitas árvores cairam, vardos tombaram com o peso.

Pelos comentários de alguns produtores, as vinhas que não tinham sido vindimadas, acabaram de o ser pelo vento....


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 17:19)

E cai mais um aguaceiro, desta vez moderado.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Out 2010 às 17:45)

Boa tarde,

Após alguns cortes de electricidade esta tarde, venho reportar o seguinte:

Pressão actual (995hPa) está a subir ligeiramente, sinal de algum melhoramento em perspectiva....

A chuva (fraca) já não faz tanto parte do Show mas o vento mantém-se chefe de orquestra neste altura....

Temp: 17.5ºC
H.R: 84%

Vamos ver se a próxima frente (modelada) para a próxima 5ª ou 6ªFeira vai ser tão generosa quer em precipitação, quer em vento!!!!


----------



## necman (3 Out 2010 às 17:51)

Esta já era venha a proxima pois parece que no proximo fim de semana temos festa outra vez , mas vamos esperar para ver


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 18:09)

necman disse:


> Esta já era venha a proxima pois parece que no proximo fim de semana temos festa outra vez , mas vamos esperar para ver



*Olá vizinho*...
Hummm! Esta ainda não abandonou a nossa casa e já pedes para vir a próxima visita aqui ao "penico"? Calma que o inverno é longo e ainda agora começou (outono\inverno bem entendido).
Não te esqueças que o último foi generoso. Os primeiros a sentir o seu efeito foram os Minhotos, tal como agora, mas depois mais à frente mandamos nós...

*Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: 97 mm (por 3 mm podia cair um aguaceiro valente, não?!)
Tactual: 15,5ºC
Hr: 97%
Pressão: 999 mb ( o mínimo foi de 995 mb)*


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 18:44)

Novamente, outro aguaceiro.
Desta vez, o aguaceiro em questão e moderado


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2010 às 18:52)

Em Braga também não chove há bastante, mas volta e meia ainda aparecem rajadas fortes. Além de algumas árvores partidas, a cidade está semeada de guarda chuvas destroçados


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 19:12)

Faltam fotos em todos os tópicos....please !!!!


----------



## PauloSR (3 Out 2010 às 19:32)

O vento não dá tréguas. Rajadas fortes, umas atrás das outras  Justifica-se a actualização do alerta.

Ás 17h, 109.6 mm de acumulação 
*16.3°C * neste momento. Pressão em subida 1000.0.


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2010 às 20:06)

Junto ao mar, valia a pena o espectáculo.

















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2010 às 20:11)

Sem dúvida que valia a pena observar, a avaliar por essas imagens!


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2010 às 20:15)

Mais algumas fotos.












   O sol numa aparição fugaz...






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 20:39)

Isso mesmo, obrigado, veterano !!!
Espectaculares as fotos da minha freguesia !!! Que mar !!!
Um plátano enorme na Rua de Gondarém, mesmo à frente de casa da minha mãe interrompeu a circulação automóvel, por umas horas.
Tens mais registos?


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 21:09)

Boa noite.

Um dia em que as atenções estiveram voltadas para este canto frio e húmido do nosso Portugal...Felizmente que não defraudamos os nossos companheiros e visitantes. Ainda bem!

Por cá o panorama é já distante do verificado desde madrugada: o vento sopra fraco, a precipitação é agora também ela fraca. Já alguma abertas a permitir ver uma ou outra estrela.

Ao nível da precipitação acumulei um valor muito interessante até cerca das 20h.

*Precipitação desde as 0h: 100,1 mm (não, não é engano!)
Tactual: 15,0ºC (a descer)
Hr: 94% (mantêm-se estável)
Pressão: 1003 mb (a subir)*

Apesar de satisfeito com este evento espero mais deste outono\inverno; só espero que nada aconteça em termos de tragédias humanas e materiais.


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 21:10)

Boas fotos, Veterano! 

--

Durante a hora do jantar, cairam 2 aguaceiros moderados que fizeram que acumulasse mais uns mm's, ficando com *55 mm* até ao momento!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2010 às 21:20)

Ops! Distrai-me e não vi o aguaceiro que acabou de cair...

Mais 2,1 mm de H2O 
*Total precipitação*: *102,2 *mm


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Boas noites, 

Por aqui depois das chuvas fortes estamos agora sob regime de aguaceiros por vezes moderados!

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 15.0ºc ( máxima *17.6ºc* )

Vento W: 22 km/h ( rajada máxima *83 Km/h* de SSW às 13:44 h )

Pressão: 1004.6 hpa ( a subir )

Humidade: 94 %

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas : *71.2 mm*


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2010 às 22:08)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Tens mais registos?



  Para terminar.

















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 22:14)




----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 22:28)

*73.8 mm* acumulados, acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro com gotas muito grossas! 

*2.6 mm* em pouco mais de 1 minuto..


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2010 às 22:54)

Por aqui já não chove há muito tempo.
Dados actuais:
Temp. 16.9ºC
Vento a variar entre os pontos W e NW
Pressão:1005.8hPa


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Out 2010 às 22:58)

Fica alguma tristeza pois tal como previa sempre que a precipitação se fizer sentir com bastante vento, os meus resultados são completamente adulterados...acumulei uns miseráveis 9,8mm...


----------



## filipept (3 Out 2010 às 23:11)

Tudo mais calmo agora. Finalmente volto a ter energia eléctrica por aqui.

Excelentes fotos, parabéns aos seus autores.
O evento por cá resultou 90mm (dez abaixo do que esperava).
Ao que parece, o Outono (invernoso) está aí, poderá até surpreender algumas previsões sazonais, vamos esperar mais um pouco para ver..


----------



## João Soares (4 Out 2010 às 00:17)

Boa Noite!

De momento, chove moderadamente.


----------



## PauloSR (4 Out 2010 às 00:24)

Belas cargas de agua presenteiam a cada passo a Póvoa de Lanhoso, porém de curta duração. 

14,5 ºC neste momento. Este evento permitiu uma acumulação de 111.6, sem contar com este último aguaceiro, de 2.1 mm.



EDIT: Chove de novo de forma moderada. Isto promete. Que grande rega


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2010 às 01:05)

Estava a ver os gráficos horários da precipitação das estações do Minho, e muitas foram as que ultrapassaram os 100mm diários.

Lamas de Mouro, mesmo com 2 horas sem emitir dados, vai com mais de 150mm.






Nas estações amadoras, e no dia de ontem com mais de 100mm:
164,2mm - Paredes de Coura
131,6mm - Melgaço
105,9mm - ISEP, Porto


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2010 às 01:18)

Boa Noite.

Terminei o dia com um *acumulado de precipitação* de 107,5 mm.
Cairam mais alguns aguaceiros o que elevou o acumulado...já não esperava!

Atingi assim um novo máximo diário desde que comecei a registar regularmente a precipitação. 

Bom início de semana


----------



## karkov (4 Out 2010 às 01:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa Noite.
> 
> Terminei o dia com um *acumulado de precipitação* de 107,5 mm.
> Cairam mais alguns aguaceiros o que elevou o acumulado...já não esperava!
> ...


tens que editar entao a tua assinatura


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Out 2010 às 02:34)

Boa noite a todos. É interessante verificar que sempre que acontece algo substancial a participação neste fórum aumenta de forma exponencial...
Actualmente está tudo mais calmo lá fora, ainda algumas nuvens que podem provocar pequenos aguaceiros, mas nada de muito quando comparado com as últimas 24h...
Tal como já disse, infelizmente morar num apartamento não me permite aproveitar todo o material que tenho, tanto algum défice de vento em algumas direcções...e principalmente dificuldade em captar precipitação num 2º andar... mas mesmo assim vale a pena....acumulados 10,3mm, muito longe da realidade que penso estaria perto dos 70 ou 80mm...

*Dados actuais  *

Temperatura: 15,6ºC
Pressão: 1007,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 86%
Vento: fraco de oeste


----------



## Veterano (4 Out 2010 às 09:25)

Bom dia. Tudo calmo pelo Porto, com algum sol, vento fraco e 17,4º.

  É espantosa a quantidade de ramos caídos pelas ruas.


----------



## PauloSR (4 Out 2010 às 11:35)

Bom dia. *19.0°C *, sol entre núvens (e diga-se, céu cada vez mais nublado).

Realço o facto de ver bastantes equipas de limpeza, a "apagarem" as marcas do dia de ontem.

Desde a meia-noite, alguns aguaceiros permitiram até ao momento 5.1 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2010 às 11:47)

Bom dia...

Panorama igual ao descrito pelo ThaZouk

*Tactual: 18,5ºC
Hr: 66%
Pressão: 1013 mb*

Estranho...perdi os dados de precipitação desde as 0h. Na estação apenas me dá os dados das últimas 24 h e não o acumulado. Tenho de fazer reset à máquina e verificar o que se passou.

Estive a verificar o acumulado nas estações da Galiza. Há um valor "fora da escala": mais de 200mm!
Os valores mais elevados foram captados em locais já de altitude considerável...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Out 2010 às 15:56)

Boa tarde!Tal como esperado hoje o dia parece outro...alguns cumulus a norte, mas nada prometedor...o vento moderado faz sentir frio para quem anda lá fora...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 19,4ºC
Pressão: 1013,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 66%
Vento: moderado de WNW, rajada na ordem dos 15km/h

EDIT: estive a fazer uma melhoria na localização do pluviómetro...extendi-o mais cerca de 1metro para tentar que não sofra tanto com os fenómenos de precipitação com vento moderado....


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2010 às 23:26)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais:
*
temp:13.7 ºc ( mínima *13.1 ºc* ) ( máxima *19.1 ºc* ) 

Vento: SE 9 Km/h

Humidade: 90%

Pressão : 1015.2 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 0h *1 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2010 às 00:24)

Muito boa noite.

O que lá vai lá vai...Venham mais eventos que este último já está "longínquo" na minha memória

Um dia deveras agradável; o sol instalou-se durante a tarde e presenteou-nos com uma luminosidade que não estava à espera depois de um Domingo assim.
Agora pela noite o orvalho é rei, assim como o brilho das estrelas é presença notória. Há é muita humidade no ar e paira a neblina já desde a tarde.
O vento está calmo.

*Tmín: 12,0ºC \ 9,5ºC (antes das 24h)
Tmáx: 20,0ºC

Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 88%
Pressão: 1015 mb*


----------



## PauloSR (5 Out 2010 às 00:33)

Boa noite. 

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, céu limpo e uma noite fresquissima. Neste momento 10ºC.


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Out 2010 às 09:48)

Por cá
1011.8hpa e a descer
14.9ºC e 80%
Vento de Sul com rajadas de 12.2kms..sem chuva para já


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado, temperatura actual 16.5ºC.
O vento sopra fraco, inferior a 10km/h de SE.

Tmin. 11.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2010 às 12:03)

Um dado curioso, em Muralla ( galiza) já vão com 18mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Out 2010 às 15:08)

Dados actuais:

Pressure: 1007hPa (Em ligeira queda)
Temp: 18.8ºC (Em ligeira queda)
H.R: 76% (Ligeira subida)


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Out 2010 às 16:29)

Dados actuais:

Pressão relativa: 1006hPa (Em ligeira queda)
Temp: 19.0ºC (subida ligeira)
H.R: 77% (subida ligeira)


----------



## GabKoost (5 Out 2010 às 18:14)

Tímida chuva "molha tolos" na Falperra. 450m


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2010 às 19:27)

Dia sempre cinzentão, com vento moderado de sudoeste.

  Registo 18,2º e 88% de HR, a chuva aproxima-se.


----------



## PauloSR (5 Out 2010 às 19:33)

Boa tarde, espero que tenham tido um excelente 5 de Outubro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Neste momento, *17.2°C* e pressão em ligeira queda, situando-se nos 1010mb.

Extremos do Dia:
Tmax: 18.9°C
Tmin: 9.9°C


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2010 às 19:47)

começam a cair os primeiros chuviscos
17.2 ºC
89 % humidade
pressão em queda


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2010 às 20:07)

Boa noite
Por aqui tudo calmo, céu muito nublado, vento abaixo dos 10km/h, ainda não chove.

Tacual: 18.8ºC
Tmax. 21.5ºC

Pressão: 1009.2hPa


----------



## João Soares (5 Out 2010 às 21:00)

Em Canidelo, eis que finalmente ela caí.


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2010 às 21:15)

João Soares disse:


> Em Canidelo, eis que finalmente ela caí.



  Também já chegou ao Aviz, João, de forma fraca.


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2010 às 22:05)

0.5 mm para ja
o vento aumentou um pouco
sendo fraco a moderado


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Out 2010 às 22:33)

Por aqui também cai..irá ser um teste esta noite se chover em condições...


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2010 às 22:35)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por aqui também cai..irá ser um teste esta noite se chover em condições...



ja vou com 1 mm e a cair bem


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Out 2010 às 22:37)

1337 disse:


> ja vou com 1 mm e a cair bem



As imagens do satélite não são muito esclarecedoras quanto ao que pode vir...


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2010 às 22:48)

2 mm


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2010 às 22:48)

MarioCabral disse:


> As imagens do satélite não são muito esclarecedoras quanto ao que pode vir...



sim
nesta situação não da bem para seguir por satelite
mas para ja ate tem caido bem
e por ai mario?


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2010 às 23:34)

No Alto Minho, Paredes de Coura leva já 8,6mm acumulados.
A precipitação este mês lá vai em 189,2mm.


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2010 às 23:46)

AnDré disse:


> No Alto Minho, Paredes de Coura leva já 8,6mm acumulados.
> A precipitação este mês lá vai em 189,2mm.



onde ves os dados de paredes?


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2010 às 00:00)

1337 disse:


> onde ves os dados de paredes?



Aqui:
 Paredes de Coura


----------



## 1337 (6 Out 2010 às 00:24)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui:
> Paredes de Coura



sera que os valores estao correctos?
parecem sempre ligieramente exagerados


----------



## 1337 (6 Out 2010 às 01:00)

6.2 mm e continua de forma moderada e persistente


----------



## frederico (6 Out 2010 às 01:35)

Aqui no Porto também chove.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2010 às 02:09)

1337 disse:


> sera que os valores estao correctos?
> parecem sempre ligieramente exagerados



É mesmo do local. Paredes de Coura é das vilas mais chuvosas do país.
A precipitação média anual ronda os 2000mm.

Mas mesmo V.N.Cerdeira, local bem menos húmido, acumulou ontem ~13mm.


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2010 às 07:19)

Bom Dia!

Já levo *15 mm* 
De momento, ainda chove.


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2010 às 08:52)

A chuva está non stop, oscilando entre fraca a moderada.

  Registo 15,8º, com vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2010 às 09:34)

Por Braga, 4ªfeira tristonha, cinzenta e escura, chuva fraca e chata.
Linda frente, da Madeira à Noruega.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2010 às 11:00)

Bons dias, 

a noite foi de chuva acumulando até ao momento desde as 0 horas *16.0 mm*

*Dados actuais*

temp: 13.9 ºc ( mínima 12.9ºc ) 

Vento : W 8Km/h ( rajada máxima 40 Km/h de SSW às 00:39h )

Pressão: 1010.6 hpa

Humidade: 98 %

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas do dia 1/10/2010 : *92.7 mm* 

Céu encoberto e chuva fraca neste momento.


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2010 às 14:03)

Boa Tarde!

Manhã chuvosa embora sendo fraca, cinzenta e fresca.
Precipitação Acumulada até agora: *20 mm*


----------



## PauloSR (6 Out 2010 às 15:20)

Boa tarde, 

Tivemos aqui pela Póvoa de lanhoso, chuva fraca até perto das 11h30. De momento, tarde cinzenta e com *18.0°C* e 17,9mm de acumulação.


----------



## 1337 (6 Out 2010 às 18:44)

o acumulado da noite foi de 22.7mm
de manha cedo a chuva parou e nunca mais choveu


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Out 2010 às 21:07)

por braga, apesar de ter chovido de madrugada e de manhã, até tive um final de dia bastante agradável com uma máxima de 19.6 ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2010 às 22:10)

Boa Noite!

Tarde de muita nebulosidade mas nada de chuva.
Agora cai uma leve morrinha.

Bem-vindo, Ruipedroo.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Out 2010 às 23:51)

Boa noite

Dia marcado pelos aguaceiros que foram caindo, vento em geral fraco.

Precip. total desde as 00h: 8.2mm
Tmax. 17.8ºC
Tmin. 14.5ºC


----------



## Minho (7 Out 2010 às 00:26)

Por Melgaço, novo dia de muita precipitação durante a madrugada e manhã com um total de 19mm. Outubro já contabiliza 170mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Out 2010 às 01:42)

Começo a sentir-me impotente perante tanto chuva registada e aqui não há maneira de atinar com a coisa...acumulei nada mais nada menos que 1mm
Na próxima semana estarei bem pertinho de Gouveia...mas vou pensar como resolver esta situação sem prejudicar a temperatura...
Por aqui agora tudo calmo, o dia começou com alguma chuva (nada de especial) e depois manteve-se entre morrinha e períodos de muito nebulosidade... 
Sigo com 16,8ºC e 90% de humidade...


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2010 às 07:23)

Bom Dia!
Ontem, acumulei *20 mm.*

--

Por agora chove, assim como durante a noite. E o nevoeiro também marca presença.
Contabilizei até ao momento *6 mm*


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2010 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros, vento fraco de sul e 16,3º.

  Muita água para cair do céu...


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 09:47)

Bom dia!

mais uma noite de chuva com aguaceiros por vezes fortes a acumular desde as 0 h até ao momento *13 mm*, com isto já ultrapasso os 100 mm desde o início do mês, mais concretamente *105.9 mm* e o que ainda estará para vir... 

*Dados actuais
*
temp : 15.6 ºc ( mínima *14.7 ºc *)

Vento SSE 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1008.8 hpa

Humidade: 97 %

Céu encoberto.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2010 às 10:06)

¨Bom dia.

Chuva fraca\chuviscos pela madrugada. Nevoeiro\nuvens baixas sempre presentes. Sensação de humidade aumentada.

Ontem até às 20h acumulei um total de precipitação de 13,7 mm. Dessa hora até ao momento acumulei mais 3,2 mm.

*Tactual: 16,9ºC
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 1009 mb*


----------



## PauloSR (7 Out 2010 às 10:13)

Bom dia.

Em véspera de um "bom" evento, sigo com *17.6°C*. 
A mínima ficou-se pelos 15.6°C .

Realço que estão acumulados 2.1 mm desde a meia-noite.
O dia de ontem permitiu uma acumulação de 17.9 mm.

Interessante que só em Outubro, e ainda estamos no dia 7, já estão acumulados 137.0 mm


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 10:33)

Chuva forte neste momento...  *14.5 mm* acumulados desde as 0 h


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 10:49)

A chuva amainou *15.2 mm* acumulados, o vento está a começar a aumentar de intensidade..

23 Km/h de S


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2010 às 11:19)

Por acaso estavam a prever tanta chuva para ai no norte hoje?


----------



## PauloSR (7 Out 2010 às 13:19)

Por aqui nem uma pinga caiu durante esta manhã.

*23.7°C* de momento


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Out 2010 às 13:29)

Problema resolvido desde ontem...acumulados 10,9mm desde as 0h...não é constante, mas sim em regime de aguaceiros, mas quando cai é para valer...
Neste momento não chove, mas as nuvens prometem mais um aguaceiro forte dentro de em breve...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2010 às 13:29)

Bom dia

O sol chegou a brilhar, mas neste momento o céu já se encontra muito nublado, o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.

Temp. actual: 22.4ºC
Pressão: 1007.8hPa
O vento sopra na casa dos 20km/h, com rajadas na casa dos 30km/h.


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2010 às 13:56)

Por Rio Tinto a manhã chegou a ter bastante sol, sem chuva e com 22,7º.

  Contudo, está a começar a chegar nebulosidade compacta, para mais logo descarregar...


----------



## PauloSR (7 Out 2010 às 16:12)

De vez em quando, caem uns valentes aguaceiros, com pingas bem grossas (leia-se "gordas")

*20.9°C* neste momento.


----------



## necman (7 Out 2010 às 17:15)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2010*

Aqui por Paços de Ferreira esta uma chuvada bem forte


----------



## PauloSR (7 Out 2010 às 17:35)

Céu escuríssimo que se vislumbra para os lados de Guimarães. Vamos ver no que dá.

*21.8°C *


----------



## DMartins (7 Out 2010 às 17:39)

ThaZouk disse:


> Céu escuríssimo que se vislumbra para os lados de Guimarães. Vamos ver no que dá.
> 
> *21.8°C *



Chove com muita intensidade agora e com vento moderado a forte! 

20.5º

Ela vai para aí ThaZouk


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2010 às 17:42)

Bom Tarde! 

Manhã chuvosa e uma tarde de muita nebulosidade com alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Até ao momento, contabilizei *16 mm*


----------



## DMartins (7 Out 2010 às 17:42)

Bem, que grande chuvada agora...


----------



## PauloSR (7 Out 2010 às 17:43)

DMartins disse:


> Chove com muita intensidade agora e com vento moderado a forte!
> 
> 20.5º
> 
> Ela vai para aí ThaZouk



DMartins, já se nota  Começam a cair umas pingas bem grossas 

Vamos aguardar pela sua aproximação. Já relato


----------



## djalminha (7 Out 2010 às 17:44)

Por aqui o céu está bastante cinzento, mas ainda sem chuva e com vento fraco "estranhamente"


----------



## DMartins (7 Out 2010 às 17:47)

Abrandou agora, mas foram 15 minutos a chover a sério...
É a amostra do que se aproxima?


----------



## PauloSR (7 Out 2010 às 17:48)

DMartins disse:


> Abrandou agora, mas foram 15 minutos a chover a sério...
> É a amostra do que se aproxima?



Chove torrencialmente pela Póvoa de Lanhoso  

Já deve ser um warm-up DMartins


----------



## DMartins (7 Out 2010 às 17:50)

ThaZouk disse:


> Chove torrencialmente pela Póvoa de Lanhoso
> 
> Já deve ser um warm-up DMartins



Foi um "warm-up" de DMArtins, para o ThaZouk...


----------



## PauloSR (7 Out 2010 às 17:52)

DMartins disse:


> Foi um "warm-up" de DMArtins, para o ThaZouk...



Só deu sensivelmente 5minutos de chuva DMartins. Mas foi bonito de se ver 

Vamos aguradar pelos próximos capitulos. *20.7°C* e ausencia de vento até ao momento.


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2010 às 18:09)

Com alguma surpresa, pelo Porto o vento é quase nulo, tudo muito calmo, 88% de HR e 20,4º.

  Não parece que se avizinha algo de especial.


----------



## djalminha (7 Out 2010 às 18:12)

Aqui está o que nos espera...





Como dá para ver por aqui ainda não chouve mas o céu esta que mete


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2010 às 18:33)

E cai agora um aguaceiro, veremos quanto mm's vai deixar no "penico" 
Como estão aí as coisas, Djalminha?


----------



## djalminha (7 Out 2010 às 18:36)

A ver o que a Paula nos vai trazer , para já aqui ainda nada de chuva.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 18:36)

Por aqui começa a chover grosso o céu está muito escuro e completamente encoberto, penso que são já as primeiras bandas de chuva da frente...


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Out 2010 às 18:41)

As imagens do satélite são bem claras...a frente está muito próxima já da linha costeira...e pelo branco bem brilhante parece ser algo bem forte, esta noite será para acompanhar com atenção...infelizmemte estarei a trabalhar antes das merecidas férias

Por agora começa a chover, mas ainda fraco...


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 18:43)

Exactamente o Sat24 mostra essas células entrada exactamente agora no Litoral Norte e Centro ....
E olhem que olhando aos modelos nomeadamente o Hirlam no litoral que referi pode cair até 20 mm de precipitação .... até ás 24h !!


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Out 2010 às 18:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Exactamente o Sat24 mostra essas células entrada exactamente agora no Litoral Norte e Centro ....
> E olhem que olhando aos modelos nomeadamente o Hirlam no litoral que referi pode cair até 20 mm de precipitação .... até ás 24h !!



Eu arriscaria dizer que 20mm parece-me pouco para algumas zonas...


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2010 às 19:02)

Bom fim de dia.

Nublado, com chuviscos ocasionais neste momento.
Durante a tarde aguaceiros.
Vento fraco nesta altura.

*Tmín: 15,0ºC
Tmáx: 22,0ºC

Tactual: 18,6ºC
Hr: 91%
Pressão: 1007 mb
Precipitação até ao momento: 12,7 mm*


----------



## djalminha (7 Out 2010 às 19:03)

Aqui está aultima imagem do SAT24


----------



## 1337 (7 Out 2010 às 19:10)

ca esta ela
ja entrou por aqui neste momento
a chuva começou moderada e para ja o vento é quase nulo


----------



## DMartins (7 Out 2010 às 19:21)

Boas.

Neste momento a chuva intensifica-se e chove moderado, por vezes forte.

18.7º

Vai chovendo a espaços....


----------



## dj_teko (7 Out 2010 às 19:24)

boas sera uma noite para acompanhar com certeza, tou de folga  por aqui ja cairam umas pingas bem grossas


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2010 às 19:37)

Choveu durante 20 minutos, depois parou. Estamos no aquecimento...


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2010 às 19:42)

Veterano disse:


> Choveu durante 20 minutos, depois parou. Estamos no aquecimento...



Por aqui também fez uma pausa, amigo Veterano!
Mas agora já cai!


----------



## stormiday (7 Out 2010 às 20:16)

Por aqui já chove


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Out 2010 às 20:23)

Penso que esta chuva que caiu no final da tarde não estava associada à frente, mas sim associada a um pequeno aguaceiro convectivo, um dos muitos que se formaram esta tarde por todo o país, e até porque as primeiras chuvas associadas a esta frente não deverão começar a cair já, se não estiver enganado. 

Neste momento reina a calma, nem chuva nem vento :assobio:


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Out 2010 às 20:24)

~Por aqui rajadas de 23kms de Sul e na ultima 1/2 hora 0.3mm


----------



## PauloSR (7 Out 2010 às 20:29)

*18.2°C* de momento. Vento quase nulo 

_9.5 mm_ no total diário.


----------



## stormiday (7 Out 2010 às 20:38)

stormiday disse:


> Por aqui já chove



Pois, foi "chuva de pouca dura"


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2010 às 20:39)

Aguaceiro moderado aqui no Porto. E muito, muito vento


----------



## djalminha (7 Out 2010 às 20:40)

20,2º e 92% de Humidade e quase sem vento.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 20:42)

O vento está a aumentar bastante ,estou com rajadas de 50/55 Km/h de S...  forte indicativo que a chuva mais consistente não tarda...

Chuva fraca neste momento puxada a vento.


----------



## djalminha (7 Out 2010 às 20:45)

Confirmo por aqui já se começa a notar o aumento do vento ainda a pouco não havia.


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2010 às 20:48)

Aqui o vento está cada vez mais forte.


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2010 às 20:51)

Pelo Aviz vento moderado, mas para já sem chuva.


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2010 às 21:51)

Recomeçou a chover embora fraco. 

O vento aumento e bem de intensidade.


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2010 às 22:05)

Mais um aguaceiro, e o vento voltou.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 22:19)

Boas, 

a chuva está agora mais grossa ( deixou de ser aquela morrinha ) e cai moderadamente. *17.8 mm *acumulados desde as 0 horas de hoje.

Vento: SSE 36 Km/h ( rajada máxima até ao momento *57 Km/h *de S às 20:38 h

Temp: 17.7ºc ( máxima *20.3 ºc* )

Humidade: 90%

Pressão: 1006.3 hpa ( a descer lentamente )


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Out 2010 às 22:49)

Por aqui vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos, por vezes moderados e o vento voltou novamente.


----------



## dj_teko (7 Out 2010 às 23:13)

começa a aquecer 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## djalminha (7 Out 2010 às 23:19)

Sigu com 19,7º e 91% de humidade, para já a chuva não se encontra presente neste sitio há beira mar plantado  e o vento por agora quase que não marca presença.


----------



## dj_teko (7 Out 2010 às 23:28)

nem aqui, tudo calmo so quem nao acompanha nao sabe o que espera


----------



## djalminha (7 Out 2010 às 23:34)

Pais vestido de Laranja até parece outra coisa que não a metriologia , mas na realidade é que o que está ai para vir deve ser acompanhado com a maxima precaução e prudência por todos nós


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2010 às 23:35)

Boa noite

Por aqui regime de aguaceiro por vezes moderados, o vento já teve uma fase muito interessante por volta das 22h, com a rajada max. a chegar aos 53.5km/h, agora parece estar numa fase mais calma.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2010 às 23:38)

O vento vai soprando com rajadas de 40/44 Km/h agora de SE.

Não chove de momento. Precipitação acumulada *18 mm*

Pressão a descer: 1005.8 hpa

A temperatura subiu : 18.6 ºc neste momento


----------



## 1337 (7 Out 2010 às 23:39)

por aqui igual
so apenas um aguaceiro de 1.5 mm e nada mais
o vento é quase nulo -.-


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 00:01)

Boas Noites!

De momento, não chove!
Acumulado de ontem: *19 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2010 às 00:08)

Boa noite.

Só há cerca de 10 minutos se fez sentir o vento com algumas rajadas; vai soprando moderado.
Céu a tender a encoberto e aguaceiros ocasionais.

*Tactual: 18,3ºC
Hr: 76% (baixou com o vento)
Pressão: 1007 mb
precipitação: 15,8 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2010 às 00:23)

Chove com muito intensidade por aqui, vamos ver se é de pouca ou muita dura.

EDIT: Foi de pouca dura, mas o suficiente para render o primeiro 1 mm, deste dia que se espera vir a ser muito chuvoso.


----------



## PauloSR (8 Out 2010 às 00:45)

Boa noite 

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, nem vento nem chuva. É que "no pasa nada"...

17,7ºC de momento. Pressao em queda, 1006.0 mb.


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2010 às 00:50)

jpmartins disse:


> Chove com muito intensidade por aqui, vamos ver se é de pouca ou muita dura.
> 
> EDIT: Foi de pouca dura, mas o suficiente para render o primeiro 1 mm, deste dia que se espera vir a ser muito chuvoso.



aqui tambem
e eu ja vou em 2.5 mm num aguaceiro intenso e ainda chove


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Out 2010 às 02:36)

Por aqui em regime de aguaceiros...na última hora acumulados 2.5mm...agora começa a render bastante bem...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Out 2010 às 04:16)

O satélite não é muito claro, mas julgo que se daqui a 2h chegará ao litoral norte e centro nebulosidade que desencadeará aguaceiros bem fortes...


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 07:19)

Bom Dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado.
Até ao momento só acumulei 1 mm solitário! 
Veremos o que nos reserva este dia.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Out 2010 às 08:49)

Depois de mais um turno nocturno, realço a noite bastante calma para o que estava a espera.

Precipitação ocasional moderada mas sempre com interregnos.

A partir das 3 da manhã levantou-se o vento mas sem rajadas assinaláveis.

O céu esteve sempre composto por negras nuvens rápidas quase sempre sem precipitação.

As 7 h 30 da manhã, no entanto, cobriu-se definitivamente e levantou-se um intenso nevoeiro na serra.

Chove moderadamente sem parar desde então.

Agora vou ver se durmo para acordar á hora do espetaculo!!


----------



## Veterano (8 Out 2010 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Durante o resto da noite pouco choveu, registo 21,4º devido ao vento sul moderado que vai soprando.

  Sá falta mesmo chegar chuva a sério...


----------



## DMartins (8 Out 2010 às 09:05)

Bom dia.
Como diz o amigo Veterano, pouco ou nada choveu durante a noite.
O vento, esse sopra moderado mas nada de especial.
Sefuimos com 18.3º.
Um bom dia para todos.


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2010 às 09:11)

vejam a bomba que ta a vir so sat24
ate assusta
e aqui ja chove muito forte


----------



## DMartins (8 Out 2010 às 09:25)

1337 disse:


> vejam a bomba que ta a vir so sat24
> ate assusta
> e aqui ja chove muito forte



Se eu não acompanhasse minimamente a situação meteorologica desde à uns anos para cá, a esta hora por vontade de outros estaria aí perto de Santa Comba numa sessão de pescaria... 

EDIT: 10h
Começou a chover. Chove moderado.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2010 às 10:14)

Bons dias, 

por aqui muito fraco em termos de precipitação, apenas *0.3 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.Pelo sat. é visível uma linha de instabilidade a entrar, contudo neste momento caem apenas umas gotas esporádicas e o vento vai soprando com rajadas.

Temp: 19.0 ºc ( mínima *16.9ºc *)

Vento SE :35 Km/h ( máximo até ao momento 63 Km/h de SSE agora às 10:13 h )

Humidade: 81 %

Pressão: 1002.4 hpa ( a descer )

Começa agora a chover com maior intensidade mas a gotas são bastante pequenas...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2010 às 10:14)

Bom dia.

Para já algum vento e pouca chuva.

*Tactual: 18,0ºC
Hr: 85%
Pressão: 1003 mb
Precipitação: 3,2 mm*

Esta é uma imagem "full-disk" do meteosat...






É imponente esta depressão.


----------



## Veterano (8 Out 2010 às 10:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> É imponente esta depressão.



  Não se visumbra depressão idêntica no resto do globo!

  Continua o vento a aumentar de intensidade, mas praticamente sem chuva.


----------



## DMartins (8 Out 2010 às 10:22)

Continua o vento por qui, mas sem chuva agora.
*19.1º*


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2010 às 10:24)

Veterano disse:


> Não se visumbra depressão idêntica no resto do globo!



Por vezes acontece isto...mas é raro.
O que chama mais a atenção, para além da dimensão, é a forma espiralada que tem - notam-se "braços" à volta do eixo central; há zonas perfeitamente definidas.
Digamos que se trata de uma galáxia...
Alguém vai-me bater por afirmar isto!


----------



## djalminha (8 Out 2010 às 11:29)

Por aqui o vento está moderado e com aguaceiros fracos a moderados para já.


----------



## Pirata (8 Out 2010 às 11:52)

Se esta depressao estivesse um pouco mais para sul, apanhava ainda alguma agua aquecida pela corrente to golfo e secalhar tinha crescido ainda mais e teria mais forca.

Pela imagem das temperaturas do atlantico, parece que ficou mesmo na zona azul (mais fria) entre o reino unido e os acores.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Veterano (8 Out 2010 às 12:12)

Por Rio Tinto com chuva fraca a moderada, o vento diminuiu de intensidade.


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 12:51)

Boa Tarde! 

Chuva fraca e vento moderado!


----------



## DMartins (8 Out 2010 às 12:54)

Para já, nada de especial.
Chuva fraca e vento fraco por vezes moderado.


----------



## PauloSR (8 Out 2010 às 12:59)

Resumo da manhã: Chuva fraca e nada de vento (ou pelo menos fraquissimo).

* 18.6°C* de momento.


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2010 às 13:07)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros que já renderam 10.3mm desde as 00h.

O vento está a intensificar, as rajadas na casa dos 50km/h, sucedem-se em curtos espaços de tempo.

Rajada max. 56.8km/h


----------



## Veterano (8 Out 2010 às 14:13)

Por Rio Tinto aguaceiros esporádicos, vento moderado de sudoeste, mas para já nada de especial, um vulgar dia de Outono.

  Vamos aguardar mais umas horas...


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2010 às 14:27)

Já chove bem por aqui 
Junto à costa estão a desfilar umas bonitas células


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2010 às 14:36)

Ora cá estamos nós de zelo...vigilantes estamos todos nós à espera do que possa vir do atlântico. E parece que não nos defraudará nesta tarde\fim de tarde. Pela imagem de satélite está quase em cima de nós - 1º os "litoralenses", depois os "interiores", mas a todos chegará!







Por aqui o panorama é igual ao descrito pelo *veterano*... Nem mais, nem menos.

Sigo com *6,3 mm* de precipitação (ui! Tão pouco...)

*Tactual: 17,9ºC
Hr: 92%
Pressão: 1001 mb*


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 14:56)

Boa Tarde!

E de referir que os aguaceiros que te passado por aqui são de curta duração, por isso mesmo e que ainda tenho 3 mm.

Agora, chove moderadamente tocada a vento.
Não parece ser de pouca duração, hehe.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2010 às 15:00)

Boas, 

até que enfim chove como deve ser ... Bastante forte neste momento..

*4.5 mm* acumulados 


Vento com rajadas de 40/48 Km/h de S


----------



## Veterano (8 Out 2010 às 15:01)

João Soares disse:


> Agora, chove moderadamente tocada a vento.
> Não parece ser de pouca duração, hehe.



  É certo, caro João, já chegou a Rio Tinto, chuva moderada, e o panorama a ocidente mostra uma cortina de água certinha a cair.

  Vamos dançar com a "Paula" finalmente.


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 15:07)

Veterano disse:


> É certo, caro João, já chegou a Rio Tinto, chuva moderada, e o panorama a ocidente mostra uma cortina de água certinha a cair.
> 
> Vamos dançar com a "Paula" finalmente.



Mais depressa falava mais depressa acabava!


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2010 às 15:08)

Ora...mais 2,1 mm de precipitação


----------



## Veterano (8 Out 2010 às 15:12)

Tens razão, João, a "Paula" é uma miúda sensível, não dança com qualquer um.

  Mais um interregno na chuva, vou aproveitar para um "serviço externo", mas I'll be back.


----------



## Pirata (8 Out 2010 às 15:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ora...mais 2,1 mm de precipitação



HAHA parece que andam a contar as gotas da chuva, pode ser que isto melhore agora para a tarde.


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 15:29)

Veterano disse:


> Tens razão, João, a "Paula" é uma miúda sensível, não dança com qualquer um.
> 
> Mais um interregno na chuva, vou aproveitar para um "serviço externo", mas I'll be back.



Exactamente, Veterano! 
Mais uma _aguaceirizito_, mas desta vez muito ao de leve.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2010 às 15:34)

Pirata disse:


> HAHA parece que *andam a contar as gotas da chuva*, pode ser que isto melhore agora para a tarde.



Podes crer...mas parece-me que iremos ter motivos de sobra para falar bem desta *"paula"* (se a minha mulher sabe que eu falo assim de "outra" vai ser o cabo dos trabalhos...)

Vou sair agora, levo a câmara fotográfica pelo sim, pelo não...

*Precipitação: 9,1 mm*


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 15:58)

Atingi agora os 5 mm!  
Sendo assim, já tenho (finalmente) 100 mm mensais.

Chove fraco a moderado com rajadas fortes, mas nada como no Domingo passado.


----------



## DMartins (8 Out 2010 às 16:31)

Por Guimarães um simples dia de Inverno por enquanto.
Vento fraco com rajadas moderadas e de longe a longe chuva fraca.

*18.8º*


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Out 2010 às 16:33)

Agora sim . Agora a chuva parece ter vindo para ficar.
Chove há 20 minutos moderadamente, por vezes forte.

Há gente como eu: Nestes dias apazigua. E temos tão poucos por ano.
Na tranquilidade da rajada do vento e da chuva por vezes forte,
quedo no sossego do temporal...


----------



## Astroamador (8 Out 2010 às 16:34)

Parece que agora sim!! 
Chuva "certinha" e com tendência a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 16:44)

E esta chuva veio para ficar, hehe! Já lá vai um bom tempo que chove moderadamente, para encher os _penicos_ nortenhos!


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 17:04)

Chuva Forte! 
*12 mm*


----------



## GabKoost (8 Out 2010 às 17:19)

Chuva relativamente forte que dura já há 30 minutos.

Veremos quanto tempo aguenta.

Preocupa-me o facto do auge deste evento rondar a hora do jogo de Portugal.

Não convinha nada jogar numa piscina...


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 17:20)

Chuva moderada a forte continua. 

*17 mm*


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2010 às 17:28)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã:

*21.3 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas.

*132.3 mm* desde o dia 01/10/2010.

Chuva forte neste momento!

Já há zonas alagadas, nomeadamente junto a passeios onde as sarjetas estão entupidas!


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 17:34)

E continua a chuvinha! 

*21 mm*


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2010 às 17:35)

*25.0 mm* e chuva forte neste momento!


----------



## DMartins (8 Out 2010 às 17:52)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento.
Isto já é fora do normal...

16.4º


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 17:54)

Não pára de chover! 

*24 mm*


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2010 às 17:57)

João Soares disse:


> Não pára de chover!
> 
> *24 mm*



Está a ser o caos no trânsito, muita chuva, lençóis de água, as marchas de protesto contra as SCUTS,  um fim de tarde caótico, e não para de chover, agora a aumentar de intensidade!

*29.2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## PauloSR (8 Out 2010 às 17:59)

Chove que se farta! Impressionante 

EDIT 18:05 - Parou! Fogo, inacreditavel. Não quer nada com o coração do Minho.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Out 2010 às 18:10)

Dados actuais:

Pressão barométrica: 999hPa (há pouco nos 998hPa)
Temp: 16.0ºC
H.R: 91%

Chuva contínua mas com menos intensidade actualmente.

A festa continua e vai haver mais Show no coração do Minho!!!!


----------



## frederico (8 Out 2010 às 18:11)

Snifa disse:


> Está a ser o caos no trânsito, muita chuva, lençóis de água, as marchas de protesto contra as SCUTS,  um fim de tarde caótico, e não para de chover, agora a aumentar de intensidade!
> 
> *29.2 mm* acumulados.



Na zona do São João está um caos, os passeios transformaram-se em ribeiros.


----------



## PauloSR (8 Out 2010 às 18:13)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> A festa continua e vai haver mais Show no coração do Minho!!!!



Será ELJICUATRO? Não vi nada de anormal hoje. Apenas mais um dia vulgar de chuva e nada de vento. Trovoada claro, nem ve-la!


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2010 às 18:15)

Continua 

*31.0 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 18:19)

Snifa disse:


> Continua
> 
> *31.0 mm* acumulados



Sim, Snifa!
Continua, mas aqui reduziu um bocado a sua intensidade.
Estou agora com *27 mm*!


----------



## Veterano (8 Out 2010 às 18:24)

Inatalado na minha "base" do Aviz, realço o sol que se faz sentir por momentos, no meio de tanta chuva.

  Está agora mais fraca, vamos à 2ª parte.


----------



## frederico (8 Out 2010 às 18:28)

Veterano disse:


> Inatalado na minha "base" do Aviz, realço o sol que se faz sentir por momentos, no meio de tanta chuva.
> 
> Está agora mais fraca, vamos à 2ª parte.



Aqui na parte leste da cidade também já está sol. E arco-íris a leste.


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2010 às 18:28)

acumulei uns incriveis 60 mm pela tarde
e ainda continua forte


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2010 às 18:28)

Boa tarde

Por agora a chuva abrandou, contabilizo 30.5mm desde as 00h.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2010 às 18:30)

Veterano disse:


> Inatalado na minha "base" do Aviz, realço o sol que se faz sentir por momentos, no meio de tanta chuva.
> 
> Está agora mais fraca, vamos à 2ª parte.



Confirmo, é de facto assim, sol a espreitar mas a chuva continua a cair com gotas bastante grossas e perfeitamente na vertical pois o vento é praticamente nulo!

*32.3 mm* acumulados


----------



## PauloSR (8 Out 2010 às 18:30)

Parece que estou noutro país  Por aqui um dia de chuva normalissimo. 

Neste momento chove, mas nada por aí além.


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 18:31)

Exactamente, como aqui!
Continua a chover e o sol a espreitar e um belo arco-iris a rasgar o céu!

*30 mm*


----------



## Fi (8 Out 2010 às 18:38)

João Soares disse:


> Exactamente, como aqui!
> Continua a chover e o sol a espreitar e um belo arco-iris a rasgar o céu!
> 
> *30 mm*



Subscrevo as palavras do João. Embora o sol tenha desaparecido rapidamente.

Com o meu super pluviómetro, acumulei o mesmo (desde as 15h): 30mm.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Out 2010 às 18:49)

ThaZouk disse:


> Parece que estou noutro país  Por aqui um dia de chuva normalissimo.
> 
> Neste momento chove, mas nada por aí além.



Aqui, a Norte das Taipas, chove sem parar desde as 16h00. Ultimamente com bastante volume!!

Como é possível tanta diferença em tão pouca distancia??


----------



## PauloSR (8 Out 2010 às 18:50)

GabKoost disse:


> Aqui, a Norte das Taipas, chove sem parar desde as 16h00. Ultimamente com bastante volume!!
> 
> Como é possível tanta diferença em tão pouca distancia??



Boa questão! A Póvoa de Lanhoso tem um escudo anti-tormentas 
Agora ceu completamente alaranjado, parece um comício do PSD


----------



## DMartins (8 Out 2010 às 18:54)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa questão! A Póvoa de Lanhoso tem um escudo anti-tormentas
> Agora ceu completamente alaranjado, parece um comício do PSD



É...sol por vezes e céu laranja....


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2010 às 18:56)

DMartins disse:


> É...sol por vezes e céu laranja....



igual agora
tava ate aqui a chover forte
a minha estação tem contabilizados 75.1 mm em 24 horas


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2010 às 19:05)

Acho que por aí terminou ... agora será mais um outro aguaceiro !!


----------



## PauloSR (8 Out 2010 às 19:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que por aí terminou ... agora será mais um outro aguaceiro !!



Já acabou no Minho?! Então, fazendo uma retrospectiva do evento: fraco, fraquinho, muito mau, pessimo! Banalissimo!

Nem pinga neste momento. "Comício" do PSD terminado


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2010 às 19:10)

Bom fim de tarde.

Atingido o patamar dos 30mm, mais propriamente 30,6 mm.
Claro que sabe a pouco! Claro! Mas é bom...e há quem tenha menos  e há quem TENHA MAIS!!!

E abriu inesperadamente o céu, deixando entrar alguma luz *ALARANJADA*, permitindo a visualização de um *arco-íris*

Agora que terminou o alerta laranja na nossa zona por chuva forte, aguardemos por mais alguma surpresa pois continuamos em alerta amarelo por precipitação.

E para quem se queixa de falta de imagens neste tópico cá vão 3...pouca qualidade mas é oferta...por isso ninguém se queixe!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (8 Out 2010 às 19:15)

GabKoost disse:


> Aqui, a Norte das Taipas, chove sem parar desde as 16h00. Ultimamente com bastante volume!!
> 
> Como é possível tanta diferença em tão pouca distancia??



A vila da Póvoa de Lanhoso tem a sua volta alguns montes (Falperra-Sameiro) que podem reter alguma precipitação e vento de SW!!!


----------



## PauloSR (8 Out 2010 às 19:17)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> A vila da Póvoa de Lanhoso tem a sua volta alguns montes (Falperra-Sameiro) que podem reter alguma precipitação e vento de SW!!!



Pois, imagino que seja por essa razão


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 19:25)

Excelente precipitado às 18h (17h UTC):







--

Já não chove. O céu está encoberto.
Acumulei *30 mm*


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2010 às 19:44)

ThaZouk disse:


> Já acabou no Minho?! Então, fazendo uma retrospectiva do evento: fraco, fraquinho, muito mau, pessimo! Banalissimo!



*Litoral sente os efeitos do mau tempo*

Um dos casos com maior visibilidade é o de Viana do Castelo, com o Rio Lima a transbordar e a provocar vários problemas. O suficiente até para cancelar a marcha de protesto contra o pagamento de portagens nas SCUT, que estava previsto para as 18h00.
A muita chuva que tem caído fez com que *as águas do Rio Lima galgassem as margens*, o que está a impedir a circulação na marginal. O trânsito está cortado na zona da Ponte Eiffel e o centro da cidade de Viana está muito congestionado.

Renascença


----------



## Veterano (8 Out 2010 às 19:46)

Intervalo técnico na chuva, para proporcionar um bom relvado mais logo no Dragão.

  Vento fraco e 17,3º, muita humidade no ar.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2010 às 19:53)

*Academy Returns DJ cancelada devido ao mau tempo*

A organização da Academy Returns DJ 2010 cancelou o evento que estava marcado para este fim de semana no Estádio Municipal de Aveiro, devido às más condições atmosféricas.
A informação foi confirmada à Lusa por Fabiana Lima, assessora de imprensa do evento, promovido pela The Razoor Sports Events.

As beiras


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 19:53)

Gerofil disse:


> *Litoral sente os efeitos do mau tempo*
> 
> Um dos casos com maior visibilidade é o de Viana do Castelo, com o Rio Lima a transbordar e a provocar vários problemas. O suficiente até para cancelar a marcha de protesto contra o pagamento de portagens nas SCUT, que estava previsto para as 18h00.
> A muita chuva que tem caído fez com que *as águas do Rio Lima galgassem as margens*, o que está a impedir a circulação na marginal. O trânsito está cortado na zona da Ponte Eiffel e o centro da cidade de Viana está muito congestionado.
> ...



Desde 1 de Outubro até às 18h UTC de hoje, já caíram em Viana do Castelo 211,8mm. 

Em Ponte de Lima e Ponte da Barca a situação deve ser semelhante.

Mais a norte, Paredes de Coura, numa posição que lhe confere mais pluviosidade, vai com 299mm desde o dia 1.

Quanto terá já caído nas montanhas da Peneda e do Gerês? 

Se juntarmos a isto a ausência de muita vegetação nas bacias do Minho e do Lima, é compreensível o transbordo do rio.

Tem sido uma lavagem no Alto Minho.


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2010 às 20:12)

AnDré disse:


> Desde 1 de Outubro até às 18h UTC de hoje, já caíram em Viana do Castelo 211,8mm.
> 
> Em Ponte de Lima e Ponte da Barca a situação deve ser semelhante.
> 
> ...



aqui 219.6 mm andre
estranho essa noticia do lima
é o mesmo rio que galga ponte de lima e não subiu quase nada
pelo menos que eu visse..


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2010 às 20:23)

Gerofil disse:


> *Litoral sente os efeitos do mau tempo*
> 
> Um dos casos com maior visibilidade é o de Viana do Castelo, com o Rio Lima a transbordar e a provocar vários problemas. O suficiente até para cancelar a marcha de protesto contra o pagamento de portagens nas SCUT, que estava previsto para as 18h00.
> A muita chuva que tem caído fez com que *as águas do Rio Lima galgassem as margens*, o que está a impedir a circulação na marginal. O trânsito está cortado na zona da Ponte Eiffel e o centro da cidade de Viana está muito congestionado.
> ...



Talvez também tenha a haver com o facto de ter sido onde mais precipitação ocorreu em Portugal nas últimas 24 horas:

Precipitación acumulada en 24 horas: 08/10/2010 a 18:00 UTC
*1  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 51.0 mm  *
2  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 48.0 mm  
3  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 39.0 mm  
4  Funchal / S. Catarina (Portugal) 38.0 mm  
5  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 36.0 mm  
6  Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 36.0 mm  
7  Cabo Carvoeiro/Farol (Portugal) 29.0 mm  
8  Monte Real (Portugal) 22.0 mm  
9  Vila Real (Portugal) 21.0 mm  
10  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 20.0 mm 

OGIMET


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2010 às 20:43)

Gerofil disse:


> Talvez também tenha a haver com o facto de ter sido onde mais precipitação ocorreu em Portugal nas últimas 24 horas:
> 
> Precipitación acumulada en 24 horas: 08/10/2010 a 18:00 UTC
> *1  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 51.0 mm  *
> ...



e o de ponte de lima?
consegues meter aqui?


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 20:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Talvez também tenha a haver com o facto de ter sido onde mais precipitação ocorreu em Portugal nas últimas 24 horas:
> 
> Precipitación acumulada en 24 horas: 08/10/2010 a 18:00 UTC
> *1  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 51.0 mm  *
> ...



A maré foi muito alta, esteve previsto a preia-mar às 15H55 com 3,84mt.


----------



## lmviana (8 Out 2010 às 20:54)

Boas pessoal !!!

 Depois de algum tempo desaparecido, vamos ver se fico mais assiduo :-)

Por estas bandas de felgueiras tenho como registo

Temp.: 16º
Pressão.: 1004 mb
Prec.: 22.2 (desde as 0h)


----------



## stormiday (8 Out 2010 às 22:55)

Boa noite.
Por estes lados tudo calmo, demasiado!!
Total desde as 00h de 34.7mm


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 22:55)

Boa Noite!

Cai um aguaceiro moderado, mas de curta duração!


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2010 às 23:22)

e chove torrencialmente ja a alguem tempo 
3mm ja em 10 minutos


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2010 às 23:34)

Boa noite

Por aqui tudo calmo já à algum tempo, a Paula não tem sido o evento que esperava por aqui. Ainda bem dizem uns, podia ser um pouco mais dizem outros, mas o mais importante foi não ter causado danos. No entanto não deixou de ser uma boa rega 31.5mm.

Veremos que surpresas poderão ainda surgir durante a noite e dia de amanhã

Tactual: 16.6ºC
Rajada max. 58.9km/h
Precipitação: 31.5mm


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 23:43)

Ainda continua a chover! 
Ora moderado ora fraco.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2010 às 23:47)

Boas ,

Tem chovido bem nos últimos minutos! 

Sigo com *37.3 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.

*Dados actuais
*
temp:15.7 ( mínima *14.7ºc *) ( máxima *19.3ºc* )

Vento SSE 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1002.5 hpa

Humidade: 96 %

Chuva contínua, moderada neste momento.


----------



## 1337 (9 Out 2010 às 00:01)

76.6 mm desde as 0 
a contar com este aguaceiro de agora que ja vai em 4.1 mm


----------



## jpmartins (9 Out 2010 às 00:02)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade 

Edit: Há novidades na imagem de satélite, boas notícias para o pessoal do norte.


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2010 às 00:03)

Boas Noites!

Total de precipitação acumulada: *37 mm* 

Ainda continua a chover moderadamente.


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2010 às 00:04)

Ontem acumulei: *39.9 mm*, caramba bem podia ter ido aos 40.... 

Neste momento chove com intensidade e já levo *0.5 mm* desde as 0 horas.

Pelo satélite a segunda frente está agora a entrar e a causar esta chuva toda!

É possível que se formem algumas células ao longo da frente


----------



## jpmartins (9 Out 2010 às 00:12)

Continua a chover bem, o Sábado começa bem 2.0mm.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Out 2010 às 00:31)

O vento aumenta de intensidade e não para de chover desde as 00h, 5.6mm.


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2010 às 00:33)

Continua a chover moderado a forte!
*4 mm*


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2010 às 00:50)

De há uns minutos para cá tem chovido intensamente *5.3 mm *desde as 0 horas contudo uns *4.5 mm* sensivelmente ocorreram nos últimos 10 minutos..


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2010 às 00:53)

Já vou com *6 mm*.

Continua a chuvinha!


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2010 às 00:56)

Bem, isto já é chuva quase torrencial *6.3 mm* acumulados

gotas muito grossas!

Boa actividade nesta segunda frente!

Nota-se uma descida de temperatura : *13.1ºc*  neste momento


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2010 às 00:59)

Ops! A convecção está aí...
Chove intensamente nestes últimos minutos. Um aguaceiro que me traz até ao momento 10,6 mm e a aumentar.
Vai dar problemas certamente; o rain-rate oscila entre 30 e 60 mm\h há vários minutos.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Out 2010 às 01:01)

Que grande chuvada 9.8mm desde as 00h. Agora chove fraco.


----------



## 1337 (9 Out 2010 às 01:03)

igualmente aqui
que chuva tão forte
pelas imagens a frente esta a intesificar.se junto a nos pessoal do norte


----------



## GabKoost (9 Out 2010 às 01:28)

Chove torrencialmente e sem interrupções há cerca de uma hora. Não há sinal de abrandamento até agora.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2010 às 01:40)

Entretanto acalmou e já contabilizo *20 mm* neste *aguaceiro*.
Bem bom...

*Tactual: 13,2 ºC
Hr: 97%
Pressão: 1003 mb*


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Out 2010 às 03:33)

A contar para o campeonato Ibérico da 1ª divisão das chuvas.
Portugal, em tempo inspirado, cilindrou a sua congénere espanhola.
Portugal , + ou - 40 , (mm de chuva por metro quadrado) .
Espanha - 0 (mm).
Haja alguma vez, no confronto Ibérico de precipitações , que seja a nossa vez.







[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
(quantidade de precipitação em mm , das 00 às 24 do dia 8)

A  sexta-feira dos alerta laranja ,por aqui , ainda que amarelada ,foi benesse num mês que , por vezes , tudo pode secar. Está no adagiário.
Mas ainda há mais vida  para além de sexta.
Como já choveu nestas 3 horas e meia de sábado...e continua,moderadamente "certinha"...


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2010 às 08:11)

nimboestrato disse:


> A contar para o campeonato Ibérico da 1ª divisão das chuvas.
> Portugal, em tempo inspirado, cilindrou a sua congénere espanhola.



  Uma grande vitória, nimboestrato, mas convém acrescentar que neste jogo a Galiza alinhou ao ataque por Portugal, uma aquisição de última hora.

  Por cá, manhã algo fresca (15,2º), céu com abertas e HR nos 95%.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Out 2010 às 08:31)

Por cá, sem chuva..
13.2ºC 89%
12.2kms/h e total hoje de 57.3mm e 1004.5hpa e a subir


----------



## Pirata (9 Out 2010 às 09:05)

Veterano disse:


> Uma grande vitória, nimboestrato, mas convém acrescentar que neste jogo a Galiza alinhou ao ataque por Portugal, uma aquisição de última hora.
> 
> Por cá, manhã algo fresca (15,2º), céu com abertas e HR nos 95%.



HAHAHA so voces para me fazerem dar uma gargalhada logo pela manha!


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2010 às 09:28)

Bons dias!

mais uma noite de chuva por vezes forte, *21.6 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas!

Nota-se tempo bem mais fresco!

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 13.0 ºc ( mínima *11.6ºc* )

Vento:SSE 12Km/h

Pressão: 1005.2 hpa

Humidade: 94%

Outubro já leva acumulados desde o dia 1 *172.4 mm* e nem a meio do mês chegamos!

Boas bandas de nuvens pelo satélite, bom pós frontal em perspectiva


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2010 às 09:45)

Bom dia, bom dia.

A noite trouxe aguaceiros...um deles, "QUE AGUACEIRO!", trouxe 20 mm num curto espaço de tempo.

Neste momento temos vento geralmente fraco, céu muito nublado (com algumas abertas a deixarem espreitar o astro-rei).

*Precip. desde as 0h: 31,6 mm
Tactual: 14,3ºC
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 1005 mb*

Por agora parece que ficaremos por aqui e uma pausa teremos cá pelo litoral norte. Falta saber até quando...


----------



## jpmartins (9 Out 2010 às 10:02)

Bom dia
Grande noite, aguaceiros por vezes fortes que renderam 20.7mm,


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2010 às 12:38)

Boa Dia/Boa Tarde!

Durante a noite, acumulei *19 mm*.

Céu nublado e vento fraco de Sul.
Veremos se temos a sorte de nos calhar alguma coisa nas próximas horinhas!


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2010 às 12:47)

Fim de manhã muito agradável, com sol e temperatura amena (20,3º).

 Sobre o mar pairam algumas células prometedores, aguardemos...


----------



## lmviana (9 Out 2010 às 13:33)

Boas pessoal!

A noite rendeu-me 20.5 mm

A esta hora por ca:

Press.: 1008 mb
Temp.: 20º
Hr.: 60%

Vento fraco de sul


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2010 às 13:47)

Em Aveiro formou-se  esta pequeníssima célula, que baptizei-a como _Caganita de Aveiro_ (sem ofensa para os foristas)

Vista de Satélite da _miss_ a passar por aqui:





E a dita cuja, que passou em Canidelo e nada deixou:


----------



## Fi (9 Out 2010 às 13:49)

Depois de uma manhã de céu limpo, as nuvens começam a cobrir tudo a oeste. Chuviscos esporádicos e de pouca duração.

Desde as 00h, acumulei: 16mm

Noroeste




Sudoeste


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Out 2010 às 14:09)

O Mar bravo , a Célula bem lá longe no Oceano  e o Azul,
vistos há uma hora atrás nas "Portas da  Praia de Vila do Conde".






Por aqui, P.Rubras, agora , tudo "calminho".
Veremos se ainda teremos direito a algo lá mais para a tarde


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2010 às 14:25)

Boas fotos, Nimboestrato!
Mas quando carregares as fotos, tem a conta a sua redimensão, tens as fotos enormes.
O melhor é colocares as fotos sempre com 800x600


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2010 às 14:49)

Belas fotos Nimboestrato, só é pena essa célula estar tão longe...


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2010 às 14:53)

Até agora, só nuvens com uns formatos estranhos e interessantes!


----------



## jpmartins (9 Out 2010 às 16:44)

Boa tarde

Relato a passagem de uma célula, chove com muita intensidade, vento forte e trovoada 

Em +/- 5 minutos de chuva 4.6mm


----------



## PauloSR (9 Out 2010 às 17:10)

Parece-me ter ouvido trovoada lá bem ao longe!  Vamos aguardar!

EDIT 17:11 Confirmado!

EDIT 17:23 Não ouvi mais nada até ao momento


----------



## fiorepermai (9 Out 2010 às 17:35)

Passou por aqui à cerca de 15 minutos:











Deixou um pouco de granizo.
Pelo satélite vem aí uma célula ainda "melhor".


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2010 às 17:58)

Boa Tarde!






Cai um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## jpmartins (9 Out 2010 às 18:10)

Pela imagem de satélite vem aí animação 
Pessoal do Norte maquinas fotográficas prontas.

Precipitação desde as 00h: 25.9mm


----------



## PauloSR (9 Out 2010 às 18:35)

jpmartins disse:


> Pela imagem de satélite vem aí animação
> Pessoal do Norte maquinas fotográficas prontas.



Pois caro jpmartins, aqui na Póvoa de Lanhoso e generalizando, costuma ser "coisa de político". Passo a explicar: prometem, prometem e prometem... Cumprir? Zero! 

Aproveitem os sortudos. Eu ca fico no coração do Minho, com o escudo anti-tormentas 

Caiu um chuvisco há 20minutos atrás.


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2010 às 18:51)

A precipitação por estas bandas rendeu outros 30mm.

E com isto são* 241mm * o total de Outubro até ao momento


----------



## 1337 (9 Out 2010 às 18:56)

Minho disse:


> A precipitação por estas bandas rendeu outros 30mm.
> 
> E com isto são* 241mm * o total de Outubro até ao momento



eu vou com 247.5 mm
excelentes duas frentes 
fizeram mais que a média do mes


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Out 2010 às 19:16)

Ao meio da tarde o tempo estava bom na zona de Mindelo (Vila Do Conde) c/ boas abertas mas quando regressei à zona de Braga por volta das 18H apanhei uma molha bastante forte na estrada (EN14) entre S.Cosme do Vale (Famalicão) e Ferreiros (Braga): Nuvens baixas c/ fortes aguaceiros!!! Não sei se algum membro da minha zona apanhou o mesmo mas foi incrível.......

Actualmente tudo calmo, o céu está a limpar parcialmente na minha zona....


----------



## PauloSR (9 Out 2010 às 19:48)

*Onda galga paredão no Porto, fere três pessoas e danifica seis veículos

Uma onda galgou hoje um paredão na zona litoral do Porto, ferindo três pessoas, incluindo uma mulher grávida, e danificando seis viaturas, disseram fontes policiais e dos bombeiros.*

O caso ocorreu cerca das 15h25 junto ao forte de São João da Foz e fonte dos Bombeiros portuenses confirmou à Lusa que a corporação transportou ao hospital uma mulher atingida pela onda.


A Polícia Municipal adiantou ter transportado ao hospital outra mulher, que se encontra grávida, e a PSP referiu a existência de um terceiro ferido.

Em todos os casos, os ferimentos serão de pouca gravidade, de acordo com as fontes.


No caso das viaturas, fonte policial garantiu que os estragos foram "significativos". ​_in_ *sic.pt*


----------



## djalminha (9 Out 2010 às 20:19)

Por aqui sigu com 17º e o céu nublado, mas tudo calminho, chamo especial atenção para a agitação maritima, (durante a tarde o mar estava mesmo mesmo zangado  )


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2010 às 21:49)

Muito boa noite.

Isto agora anda mais calmo. Está tudo a gozar a folga...em termos meteorológicos, claro!

Um dia nublado, com algumas abertas durante a tarde. Um pequeno aguaceiro fez a sua aparição mas sem acumular no sensor da "oregon" - a resolução é de 1 mm; no copo de medida deu-me cerca de 0,5 mm.
O que há a salientar neste final de dia é a queda notória da temperatura, o que conjugado com a humidade presente dá-nos uma sensação aumentada de "frescura".

*Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 87%
Pressão: 1005 mb
Precipitação: 31,6 mm*

Seguem algumas fotos de hoje, sem grande qualidade cénica, mas que mostram um pouco de mar e de nuvens...


----------



## Rain (9 Out 2010 às 22:10)

A trovoada está prevista, mas por aqui ainda nada...aguardemos!


----------



## Stinger (9 Out 2010 às 22:17)

A trovoada nao quer mesmo nada com o norte ... é sempre po sul que vai


----------



## Rain (9 Out 2010 às 22:21)

Aqui em Braga, entre as 17.30h e as 18.00h ainda pensei que ela ia aparecer. Mas foi só chuva moderada e nada de trovoada.


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2010 às 22:34)

Tudo calmo, com 15,7º e 76% de HR, vento fraco. Nem sinal de trovoada...


----------



## 1337 (9 Out 2010 às 22:41)

bem nos aqui ficamos ás moscas
ha meses que não vejo trovoada
esperemos pela proxima vez
ainda nada á vista


----------



## dj_teko (10 Out 2010 às 00:34)

mas olhem que pela parte da carta dea tem vindo a subir para norte conforme vento, esperemos


----------



## 1337 (10 Out 2010 às 00:40)

dj_teko disse:


> mas olhem que pela parte da carta dea tem vindo a subir para norte conforme vento, esperemos



morre tudo quando vem para aqui


----------



## jpmartins (10 Out 2010 às 00:59)

Hoje (Sábado) não me posso queixar, vi de tudo, vento, chuva torrencial, trovoada e até granizo, fantástico. São poucos os dias assim por aqui, mas também os temos.

Precipitação Sábado: 25.9mm
Precipitação Outubro: 104.9mm


----------



## Veterano (10 Out 2010 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Manhã ensolarada, com algumas nuvens, 15,3º, HR nos 85% e vento fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Out 2010 às 11:41)

Bom dia

Ontem, o cenário era bem melhor que hoje, mas como todos sabemos, as surpresas podem surgir. 

Neste momento sigo com alguns cirros e consigo avistar aquelas células  que andam junto à costa.


----------



## João Soares (10 Out 2010 às 12:50)

Boa Tarde!

Ontem, acumulei *19 mm*.
De momento, céu muito nublado!


----------



## jpmartins (10 Out 2010 às 16:35)

Boa tarde

Céu muito escuro, alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes.

Precipitação desde as 00h: 9.3mm


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Out 2010 às 18:41)

Tanto que está a Oeste. Muito que está a Leste . (foto)






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Por aqui, tudo tão perto e tão longe...
Há dias assim.Ficamos só com as migalhas de um céu fotogénico.
( não me estou a queixar...este Outubro já deu bastante que falar.
Basta lembrar como foi a  minha 1ª intervenção deste mês neste tópico.
" em Outubro seca tudo..." lembram-se?


----------



## Veterano (10 Out 2010 às 19:38)

nimboestrato disse:


> Tanto que está a Oeste. Muito que está a Leste . (foto)



  Também achei interessante essa longínqua formação.







  Foto tirada na Estação das Devesas.

  De rseto, dia de sol agradável pelo litoral norte, junto ao mar.


----------



## Veterano (11 Out 2010 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Manhã de forte orvalho, algum nevoeiro em Rio Tinto, com 12,2º.

  Céu quase limpo, vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2010 às 10:16)

Bom dia.

Panorama oposto ao dos dias anteriores. O sol brilha, o vento é fraco. Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias, mas parece-me que estão a encobrir mais o céu neste momento.

*Tmín: 8,9ºC

Tactual: 16,2ºC
Hr: 73%
Pressão. 1003 mb*


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2010 às 22:41)

Boa noite.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de N\NE (aparente). Observavam-se boa formações de cúmulos a N\NE\E durante a tarde.





*Uma curiosidade*: pouco depois do meu post da manhã, estava no exterior quando subitamente começa a chover (fraco); como estava sol estranhei e qual não foi o meu espanto quando olhei para cima e não vi nenhuma nuvem - a mais próxima estava seguramente a mais de 2\3 km daqui, e eram nuvens médias.
Não sei qual o nome que se dá ao "fenómeno" mas de certa forma é mais habitual acontecer em tardes de verão...

*Tmáx: 20,5ºC

Tactual: 15,4ºC
Hr: 87%
Pressão: 1003 mb*


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2010 às 23:10)

Boas noites!

Por aqui dia com períodos de  alguma nebulosidade , ao fim da tarde umas pingas caíram mas rapidamente passaram.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 16.5ºc ( mínima *10.8ºc *)= ( máxima *20.7ºc *)

Vento NNE 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1002.6 hpa

Humidade: 95 %


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Out 2010 às 02:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> ...Uma curiosidade[/U][/B]: pouco depois do meu post da manhã, estava no exterior quando subitamente começa a chover (fraco); como estava sol estranhei e qual não foi o meu espanto quando olhei para cima e não vi nenhuma nuvem - a mais próxima estava seguramente a mais de 2\3 km daqui, e eram nuvens médias...



Admirável Mundo novo ...
Também eu hoje fui surpreendido por uns pingos de chuva ,quando em cima de mim havia apenas uns inofensivos altocumulus ...


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2010 às 07:25)

Bom Dia!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Manhã fresca.


----------



## Veterano (12 Out 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 16,4º.

  P.S. As tais pingas também me atingiram, por um instante pensei em pássaros, em aviões e, porque não, no super-homem, tão ridículas eram as nuvens por cima da minha cabeça...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Out 2010 às 11:23)

Bom dia.

Nebulosidade alta e dispersa, a ocultar brevemente o sol.
Vento fraco.

*Tmín: 11,1ºC

Tactual: 18,5ºC
Hr: 63%
Pressão: 1006 mb*


----------



## ruka (12 Out 2010 às 14:01)

boas! tarde quentinha...  cheia de sol... 24.5ºC vento fraco de NE


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Out 2010 às 14:23)

Uma primavera antecipada ou tardia? Não interessa, pois o que importa é que o dia está excelente...

Céu parcialmente nublado por cúmulos mas "não nocivos"; o vento fraco de NE (mais lá para a frente será sinónimo de FRIO!).

*Tactual: 22,1ºC
Hr: 47%
Pressão: 1006 mb*


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2010 às 07:27)

Bom Dia!

Céu limpo e vento fraco!
Manhã mais "quente" que ontem.


----------



## Veterano (13 Out 2010 às 08:40)

João Soares disse:


> Manhã mais "quente" que ontem.



  Sem dúvida, João, estão 18,3º, com vento fraco, céu quase limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2010 às 10:38)

Bom dia

Neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento é fraco.

Será que o S. Martinho tem pressa de nos trazer o verão?

*Tmín: 10,5ºC

Tactual: 18,7ºC
Hr: 54%
Pressão: 1011 mb*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2010 às 14:43)

Ora boa tarde.

O sol vai brilhando, sendo a sua luz barrada por algumas nuvens (cúmulos) que vão aparecendo, empurradas pelo vento fraco de NE. Para cá nada trarão, mas pelo interior norte e zona adjacente às serranias do Gerês, Larouco, Cabreira e Barroso poderão levar alguns aguaceiros fracos...

*Pormenor sobre a leitura da temperatura actual com 4 (!) sensores exteriores:*

*Oregon - 23,0ºC
Sensor 1 (lidl) - 22,0ºC
Sensor 2 (lidl) - 22,0ºC
Sensor 3 (oferta da deco) - 21,8ºC*

Oregon e sensor 3 são wireless

Tanto nas máximas como nas mínimas, o sensor da Oregon (WMR200) inflaciona as temperaturas em cerca de 1º. Não sei se é "feitio" ou "defeito"


----------



## Veterano (13 Out 2010 às 15:33)

Por Rio Tinto registo 26,3º, uma tarde de quase-Verão, com vento fraco e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2010 às 08:59)

Bom dia. Um pouco fresca esta manhã, com 15,2º, vento fraco, muito sol prometido.


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2010 às 15:16)

Sigo com 22,6º em Rio Tinto, formações interessantes a leste, mas sem grandes hipóteses de chegarem ao litoral.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Out 2010 às 23:32)

Veterano disse:


> Sigo com 22,6º em Rio Tinto, *formações interessantes a leste*, mas sem grandes hipóteses de chegarem ao litoral.



Boa noite.

Essas formações a leste que referiste foram apenas fogo de vista. Efectivamente pela zonas serranas do Marão, Alvão e Montemuro elas foram uma presença notória mas não trouxeram nada no que diz respeito a precipitação, portanto apenas nebulosidade de evolução diurna nas zonas montanhosas - passei o dia por estas zonas e apenas sentia alguma brisa mais fresca e nada mais.
Mas algumas delas eram bem interessantes no sentido estético...mas não tive oportunidade de fotografar.

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com céu limpo e vento fraco de NE (aparente).
Neste momento céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e vento calmo.

*Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx: 22,5ºC

Tactual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 86%
Pressão: 1014 mb*


----------



## jpmartins (14 Out 2010 às 23:38)

Boa noite

Dia de céu praticamente limpo, neste momento o nevoeiro vai marcando presença.

Tactual: 14.9ºC


----------



## Veterano (15 Out 2010 às 09:08)

Bom dia. Céu algo encoberto, a desanuviar, com 15,2º e vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Out 2010 às 14:58)

Boa Tarde a todos,

Depois de uma semana de férias pela Serra de Estrela, cá estou eu de volta ao Litoral Norte. Tive a oportunidade de passear até às Lagoas lá bem perto da Torre após uma passagem pelo Sabugueiro, que apesar de ter sido atingida por alguns incendios neste último verão, continua bem bonita
Aqui após um inicio de dia com bastante nebulosidade, temos uma tarde bastante agradável...temperatura sempre a rondar os 21ºC...Veremos o que vem por aí...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2010 às 15:00)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de E (aparente).

*Tmín: 10,5ºC

Tactual: 18,8ºC
Hr: 46%
Pressão: 1011 mb*


----------



## João Soares (15 Out 2010 às 23:29)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *13.7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2010 às 23:48)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 13.7 ºc ( mínima *11.6ºc* ) ( máxima *19.3ºc* )

Vento:  ENE 7Km/h

Pressão: 1012.6 hpa

Humidade: 93 %

Noite fresca e húmida !


----------



## Veterano (16 Out 2010 às 09:41)

Bom dia. Grande manhã, com 16,2º e HR nos 63%, céu limpo e vento fraco.

   Um fim-de-semana com muito sol.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Out 2010 às 11:47)

Por aqui, sol pois então…muito sol e algum quentinho (19,6º).
E amanhã não será a véspera de este sol ir embora.
 Longe disso. Muito longe mesmo.
O que vale é que de 2 a 9  deste mês , já houve aqui precipitação
 de encher os udómetros ( e a vista) 152,7 mm.
Não fora isso e o que se avizinha começaria decerto a ser preocupante…
Se não os podes vencer ( querias instabilidade, não querias?) ,junta-te a Eles
( ao Sol e à Estabilidade) e toca a aproveitar bem o ar livre ...


----------



## João Soares (16 Out 2010 às 15:30)

Boa Tarde!

Mínima: 13.1ºC
Máxima: 20.4ºC

Por agora, céu limpo mas com alguns cumulos no horizonte.
Temp. Actual: *19.9ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (16 Out 2010 às 19:34)

Boa tarde

Dia com céu praticamente limpo.

Tactual: 16.5ºC

Tmax.20.8ºC
Tmin. 8.9ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Out 2010 às 09:15)

Por cá desde o inicio de Outubro o recorde do minimo 9.7C
E o máximo de 1019,00hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2010 às 14:05)

Boa tarde e bom domingo.

Os dias vão suscitando bocejos, uns atrás dos outros. Nada se passa, uma vulgaridade estranha depois dos emocionantes dias de vento e de chuva "tão longe" na memória

Por agora céu praticamente limpo (um ou outro cúmulo para NE, muito, muito longe - talvez para os lados de Montalegre sejam presença bem notória)
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de E (aparente) levando a uma sensação térmica já apreciável.






*Tmín: 5,5ºC

Tactual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 38%
Pressão: 1019 mb*


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2010 às 15:01)

Boa tarde a todos,

Estes dias não têm tido grandes mexidas, mesmo assim já se notam temperaturas bem mais "próprias" para o mês em que estamos...Ontem à noite estive por Guimarães e estava bem fresco comparativamente ao que aqui se sentia...
Hoje um dia igual aos demais, com céu praticamente limpo, alguns cirrus e cumulus a NW, contudo o vento que sopra lá fora faz sentir uma sensação térmica bem mais baixa que a temperatura...
*
Dados actuais *

Temperatura: 20,4ºC
Pressão: 1018,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 43%
Vento: moderado de E, com rajada de 20km/h


----------



## João Soares (17 Out 2010 às 18:29)

Boas tardes!

Máxima: 19.9ºC
Mínima: 13.2ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *18.3ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2010 às 18:41)

Aqui agora arrefeceu bastante...máxima de *20,9ºC*, actuais 17,2ºC


----------



## jpmartins (17 Out 2010 às 21:51)

Boa noite
Quem diria, dia com céu limpo.

Tactual:14.5ºC


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2010 às 22:05)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> Quem diria, dia com céu limpo.
> 
> Tactual:14.5ºC



eu ja vou com 10.8 
vai ser bonita vai hoje a minima


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2010 às 22:23)

Boas noites! 

Dia de céu limpo!

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 14.3ºc ( mínima *11.6ºc* ) ( máxima *18.9 ºc* )

Vento NE 2 Km/h

Pressão:1019.5 hpa

Humidade: 84 %


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2010 às 23:05)

Boa noite.

Pela tarde desloquei-me até à praia de Matosinhos; estava até quente, com algum vento de E que era agradável (pelo menos para mim tendo saído pouco antes aqui do meu burgo onde o vento dava uma sensação de mais frio...).

Pelas 16.45h, sensivelmente, sentiu-se uma mudança brusca com o vento a rodar de E para N\NO - era ver o banhistas (sim, os banhistas de calção e bikini) a fugir rapidamente da praia. A sensação de frio aumentou consideravelmente em poucos minutos e foi a debandada daqueles que estavam em pleno areal a tomar um retemperante banho de sol.

Neste momento céu limpo e vento calmo. A frescura começa a fazer-se sentir...

*Tmín: 5,5ºC
Tmáx: 18,0ºC

Tactual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 70%
Pressão: 1018 mb*

Bom início de semana


----------



## Fi (18 Out 2010 às 01:52)

Boa noite!

Dia com céu limpo e calor. Nota-se a descida acentuada da temperatura a partir das 21h. 

Temp. Actual: 14ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Out 2010 às 02:15)

Estou a seguir bem de perto a temperatura esta noite e segundo o meu raciocínio o vento de NE iria ajudar a fazer a cair rapidamente a temperatura! E assim foi até cerca das 1h50min em que tinha 11,9ºC...entretanto em 20minutos o vento NE fez subir a temperatura para os actuais 12,5ºC....
Alguém me pode dar uma possível explicação?Será calor acumulado durante o dia que está a ser deslocado de NE?


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Out 2010 às 03:09)

E continua a escalada da temperatura com o vento de NE, agora bem mais forte, com rajadas nos 10km/h...humidade em queda acentuada, já nos 62% (às 2h estava nos 72%) e a temperatura subiu até aos 13,3ºC, ao contrário do que para mim se fazia esperar...


----------



## Veterano (18 Out 2010 às 08:48)

Bom dia. O vento nordeste arrefeceu o ambiente, sigo com 13,7º e céu limpo, muito sol.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2010 às 10:05)

Bom dia.

De certa forma junto ao litoral (mar) o clima comporta-se como se estivessem no período mais quente do ano. A nortada fez-se sentir ao final da tarde e a temperatura foi caindo. Quando se fez sentir o vento de NE\E (que hoje é o que efectivamente se sente) a temperatura subiu um pouco, o que é perfeitamente normal já que há sempre algum calor acumulado nas zonas mais interiores - sendo assim o ar foi aquecendo até chegar a essas zonas - a questão é que já estamos numa época em que o calor acumulado vai sendo pouco por estas zonas mais interiores...a prova disso é que a temperatura nocturna começa a dar para o frio-frio.

Agora céu limpo e vento fraco (a tender a moderado por vezes) de NE\E.

*Tmín: 5,0ºC

Tactual: 12,0ºC
Hr: 46%
Pressão: 1022 mb (penso que é a máxima desde há longos meses)*


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Out 2010 às 14:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> De certa forma junto ao litoral (mar) o clima comporta-se como se estivessem no período mais quente do ano. A nortada fez-se sentir ao final da tarde e a temperatura foi caindo. Quando se fez sentir o vento de NE\E (que hoje é o que efectivamente se sente) a temperatura subiu um pouco, o que é perfeitamente normal já que há sempre algum calor acumulado nas zonas mais interiores - sendo assim o ar foi aquecendo até chegar a essas zonas - a questão é que já estamos numa época em que o calor acumulado vai sendo pouco por estas zonas mais interiores...a prova disso é que a temperatura nocturna começa a dar para o frio-frio.



Boa tarde! Realmente é um pouco difícil a meu ver conseguir descortinar por completo esse fenómeno...é que esse mesmo vento de ENE minutos antes fazia a temperatura descer a um ritmo de 0,1ºC a cada 5 minutos...desceu perfeitamente desde os 13,9ºC até aos 11,8ºC em pouco mais de 100 minutos...e repentinamente o mesmo vento fez subir a temperatura até aos 13,7ºC, voltando depois a descer até aos 12,5ºC até de manhã...
Ar quente acumulado a ENE é comum durante o verão em que o litoral aquece menos que o interior durante o dia, e esse calor do interior quando arrastado faz subir as temperaturas nocturnas...agora ontem, o interior norte não aqueceu o suficiente a meu ver para provocar nada deste género...
Talvez tenha entrado ar quente vindo de outra "rota" que depois quando o  vento mudou de direcção tenha sido arrastado até aqui...

Por agora mais um dia de céu limpo, mas com uma máxima que será inferior à de ontem...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 19,8ºC
Pressão: 1020,2hPa
Humidade relativa: 37%
Vento: ENE 7km/h


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2010 às 18:26)

Boas Tardes!! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *16.7ºC*

Mínima: 12.1ºC

Durante a manhã, estava um bocado de frio e convidava aos agasalhos. O Vento de Este marcava presente gélidos quando o Interior Norte está com valores próximos dos 0ºC.
Mas durante a tarde, como se de um casulo saíssemos, a manga curta era muito convidativa com este sol forte de Outono. Mas bastava ir para um lugar mais abrigado que os pelos eriçavam.


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2010 às 18:32)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde! Realmente é um pouco difícil a meu ver conseguir descortinar por completo esse fenómeno...é que esse mesmo vento de ENE minutos antes fazia a temperatura descer a um ritmo de 0,1ºC a cada 5 minutos...desceu perfeitamente desde os 13,9ºC até aos 11,8ºC em pouco mais de 100 minutos...e repentinamente o mesmo vento fez subir a temperatura até aos 13,7ºC, voltando depois a descer até aos 12,5ºC até de manhã...
> Ar quente acumulado a ENE é comum durante o verão em que o litoral aquece menos que o interior durante o dia, e esse calor do interior quando arrastado faz subir as temperaturas nocturnas...agora ontem, o interior norte não aqueceu o suficiente a meu ver para provocar nada deste género...
> Talvez tenha entrado ar quente vindo de outra "rota" que depois quando o  vento mudou de direcção tenha sido arrastado até aqui...



Em dias de Anticiclone (AA), é natural haver inversões térmicas. Um bolsa de ar seco que foi notória está noite (e tu mesmo acompanhaste) fez descer a humidade relativa. Com a rotação do vento de NE ou E, principalmente, aqui o vento aumento gradualmente de intensidade tornando-se moderado à forte, como sabemos o vento ajuda a amainar as temperaturas, daí as grandes oscilações que tiveste durante a noite.
(se alguém poder esclarecer melhor, ou corrigir-me está a vontade. Todos têm o direito de intervir para aprendemos uns com os outros)


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2010 às 23:11)

Boa noites!

*Dados actuais*

temp: 14.1 ºc ( mínima *10.7ºc* ) ( máxima *18.1ºc* )

Vento ENE 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.0 hpa

Humidade: 56 %

Dia de céu geralmente limpo,fresquinho de manhã e agradável durante a tarde, neste momento o vento que vai soprando impede uma descida mais rápida da temperatura.


----------



## PauloSR (19 Out 2010 às 00:41)

Boa noite, pelo coração do Minho sigo com 6,3ºC (sensação de 5,2ºC). Bastante fresca a noite. Vamos la ver qual o valor da mínima.


----------



## João Soares (19 Out 2010 às 07:12)

Bom Dia!

Céu limpo e vento moderado de quadrante E.
Temperatura Actual: 12.2ºC


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu limpo, vento fraco de leste e 13,5º, mais um belo dia de sol.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e vento fraco...normal para a época, assim como o é a temperatura.

*Tmín: 3,0ºC*


Extremos de dia 18-10:
*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx. 18,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Out 2010 às 17:36)

Boas tardes!

Mínima: 11.2ºC
Máxima: 18.7ºC

Durante a manhã e tarde céu limpo e um _solzinho_ muito acolhedor. Um bocado forte para a época em que estamos (penso eu de que...  ) .
Vento de quadrante NO, fraco a moderado.
Temp. Actual: 18.2ºC


----------



## jpmartins (19 Out 2010 às 21:49)

Boa noite
Tempos calmos pelo forum  sinal de tempo estável.
Dia com muito sol, temp.max. 19.9ºC.

Tmin.8.8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2010 às 21:50)

Boa noite.

Ainda pela manhã o vento soprou moderado de E, amainando pela tarde e agora está calmo.
O céu manteve-se limpo, com alguma neblina para S\SE.

*Tmáx: 18,5ºC

Tactual: 9,5ºC
Hr: 67%
Pressão: 1016 mb*


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2010 às 01:36)

Boa Noite! Tal como já aqui foi dito, quando não há nada de muito relevante o nosso fórum baixa a actividade Mesmo assim cá estão os de sempre, neste dias com mais interesse em relatar a diminuição significativa das temperaturas mínimas, um pouco também aqui pelo litoral norte...
Esta última noite tive uma mínima de *10,9ºC *, igualando a minha mínima aqui na estação...

Agora à noite quando me deslocava para casa senti bem as diferenças existentes em poucas distancias...num local junto a um pequeno ribeiro em São Mamede de Infesta estariam um 8ºC, enquanto que a nível mais "citadino" quando cheguei a casa marcava os 11,8ºC...

Agora sopra algum vento que é variável, mas quando sopra mais forte é predominantemente de NE, que fez subir um pouco a temperatura até aos 12,1ºC...
Seguirei com pormenor as temperaturas esta noite...

*2h00* - 11,3ºC
*2h30 *- 10,7ºC ---novo mínimo
*3h00* - 10,1ºC, esta noite promete mesmo
*3h30* - 10,2ºC , mas neste intervalo atingi o mínimo ----10,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Out 2010 às 07:22)

Bom Dia!
Mínima: 10.2ºC

Céu limpo  e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *11.1ºC*
---

A temperatura mais baixa neste Outubro 2010, vem novamente de Lamas de Mouro:


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2010 às 07:57)

Bons dias, 

manhã fresca com céu limpo.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 9.2 ºc ( mínima *8.8 ºc *às 06:49 h a mais baixa do mês até ao momento)

Vento: E 2 Km/h

Humidade: 70 %

Pressão: 1016.4 hpa


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2010 às 08:18)

Temperatura desce, igualei a mínima das 06:49 h..

*8.8 ºc*  neste momento


----------



## Veterano (20 Out 2010 às 15:05)

Mais uma tarde espectacular pelo Porto, com muito sol e 22,4º, vento muito fraco de leste.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2010 às 15:13)

Boa tarde.

De facto o dia está espectacular, mau grado passar o período "solar" enfiado dentro de 4 paredes, com os vidros voltados a norte...mas é agradável de qualquer forma.
O vento sopra fraco.

*Tmín: 3,5ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2010 às 16:24)

Boa tarde! Quando pensava que ontem já não conseguia baixar abaixo dos 10,0ºC, afinal enganei-me...pelas 6h46 atingi a mínima mais baixa até agora agora registada na minha estação meteorológica...9,6ºC!
Hoje mais um dia em tudo identico aos anteriores, com bastante sol que até sabe bem...


----------



## jpmartins (20 Out 2010 às 22:42)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de céu limpo, o que marcou o dia foi a min. já bastante jeitosa 5.9ºC

Tmax.19.9ºC


----------



## Fi (20 Out 2010 às 23:32)

Boa noite.


Temp. Máxima -20,5ºC
Temp. Mínima - 10ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Out 2010 às 23:50)

Boas Noites!

Máxima: 18.2ºC
Mínima: 10.2ºC

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *13.1ºC*


----------



## fabiosilva (21 Out 2010 às 00:47)

Noite bem fresquinha, em O.Azeméis.


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2010 às 07:13)

Bom Dia!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *9.8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2010 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Muito sol, para 11,3º e vento fraco. Mais um belo dia.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2010 às 21:01)

Boa noite.

Um dia mais quente que os anteriores, tanto ao nível da mínima como da máxima.
Céu limpo e vento fraco marcaram o dia.

*Tmín: 4,5ºC
Tmáx: 20,5ºC

Tactual: 10,3ºC
Hr: 58%
Pressão: 1019 mb*


----------



## Fi (21 Out 2010 às 21:58)

Boa noite.

Dia mais quente que os anteriores.

Temp. Mínima: 11ºC
Temp. Máxima: 20.5ºC

Temp. Actual de 12.5ºC.

Mais uma consequência das Scuts na A29: o trânsito nas estradas secundárias é tanto que não consegui chegar a tempo do pôr-de-sol, fiquei presa atrás da camioneta.


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2010 às 22:24)

Maria Guedes disse:


> Boa noite.
> Mais uma consequência das *Scuts* na A29: o trânsito nas estradas secundárias é tanto que não consegui chegar a tempo do pôr-de-sol, fiquei presa atrás da camioneta.



Obs: Agora deveriam-se chamar CCUTS! 
Bonitas Fotos, Mª Guedes!

Qual é a praia?

---

Por Canidelo, tudo calmo.
Máx: 18.9ºC
Mín: 9.7ºC
Actual: *13.0ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2010 às 22:26)

Boa noite

Tanto a max. como a min. foram mais altas hoje. Céu praticamente limpo durante todo o dia.

Tactual: 12.5ºC

Tmin. 6.3ºC
Tmax. 21.3ºC


----------



## Fi (22 Out 2010 às 00:59)

João Soares]: Agora deveriam-se chamar CCUTS! 
Bonitas Fotos, Mª Guedes!

Qual é a praia?

---
O nosso Menezes já avançou com uma petição para moverem as portagens 200m mais para Sul. É que em Gulpilhares já há postes caídos e pessoas atropeladas! Vamos ver 

Obrigada, João.
A praia é aquela mesmo em frente ao Campo de Golf de Miramar, chama-se Mar e Sol, já no limite com a Aguda... São tantas, nunca sei o nome


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2010 às 07:23)

Maria Guedes disse:


> O nosso Menezes já avançou com uma petição para moverem as portagens 200m mais para Sul. É que em Gulpilhares já há postes caídos e pessoas atropeladas! Vamos ver
> 
> Obrigada, João.
> A praia é aquela mesmo em frente ao Campo de Golf de Miramar, chama-se Mar e Sol, já no limite com a Aguda... São tantas, nunca sei o nome



Veremos no que dará essa petição. 
Sim, sei à qual te referes.
Tens aqui um mapa da zona de Gaia com as praias existentes: Praias, Águas de Gaia (clicar)

--

Aparecimento dos primeiros cirrus. Vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *10.9ºC*


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2010 às 08:03)

Bons dias!

manhã fresca com bastante nebulosidade alta.

A tempª mínima do mês foi novamente igualada com *8.8ºc*  ( 06:19 h) 

Actual:

temp: 9.0 ºc 

Vento ENE 11 Km/h

Humidade:84 %

Pressão: 1018.7 hpa


----------



## Veterano (22 Out 2010 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Manhã com algumas nuvens altas, 11,3º e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2010 às 18:40)

Boa tarde

Dia de muita nebulosidade média, alguma mais baixa com bastante neblina associada. Vento geralmente fraco.

Cairam umas pingas mas nada de maior pois apenas "pintalgou" o chão.

*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 18,0ºC

Tactual: 16,0ºC
Hr: 68%
Pressão: 1019 mb*


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2010 às 20:01)

Boa noite a todos!

Ao contrários dos últimos dias hoje fomos gradualmente aumentando a nebulosidade, mas para já sem grandes ameaças...veremos a evolução das coisas...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 15,3ºC
Pressão: 1018,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 78%
Vento: nulo


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2010 às 23:59)

A temperatura baixou mais ou pouco...está nos 13,0ºC...mas com a subida da  humidade (actuais 87%) faz sentir bastante frio lá fora...o ponto de orvalho nos 10,7ºC, algo próximo da temperatura faz denotar alguma orvalhada que já se sente...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2010 às 02:29)

Temperatura continua em queda, mas lentinha...deve-se ficar perto dos 11ºC...actuais 12,2ºC...humidade mantém-se muito alta...


----------



## Veterano (23 Out 2010 às 09:38)

Bom dia. Alguma neblina em dissipação, vento muito fraco, para 14,2º e 87% de HR.

  Um típico dia de Outono.


----------



## Veterano (23 Out 2010 às 15:07)

Para "animar" este tópico, umas fotos da zona da Foz/Matosinhos.


















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2010 às 16:10)

Boa tarde

O sol vai conseguindo dar um ar da sua graça por entre a nebulosidade média\alta. O vento vai soprando em geral fraco.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC

Tactual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 58%
Pressão: 1019 mb*


----------



## Fi (23 Out 2010 às 18:53)

Que belas fotos, Veterano. Não vou à praia de Matosinhos desde pequenina, que saudades.

Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 11ºC e a máxima pelos 19ºC. Já se sente um pouco mais o frio embora as mínimas não sejam nada por aí além.
Subscrevo as palavras do Mário Cabral. Apesar da temperatura não estar abaixo dos 10ºC durante a noite, a humidade faz com que pareça estar mais frio. 

Temp. Actual: 16ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Out 2010 às 00:13)

Boa Noite a todos,

Hoje passeia quase todo o dia por Guimarães e Vizela, por lá estava vento que tornava algo desagradável quem andava na rua...algum frio agora no inicio da noite, mas nada de transcendente...
Após uma viagem curtinha, aqui a noite parece que será fria, mesmo assim não suficiente para bater recordes nas mínimas...actuais 13,1ºC...


----------



## Veterano (24 Out 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Manhã com o sol a furar algumas (poucas) nuvens, vento fraco e 14,2º.

  Um bom domingo para todos.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2010 às 09:41)

Bom dia.

Céu encoberto e com chuvisco neste momento. vento fraco.

*Tmín: 7,0ºC

Tactual: 11,5ºC
Hr: 95%
Pressão: 1021 mb*

Curiosidade: vários dias com pressão mais baixa mas com céu limpo e hoje com a pressão mais elevadas das últimas semanas tenho chuva...


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Out 2010 às 14:47)

Por cá já começou a chuva, pouca, ainda não mexeu na balança,para os 0.3mm do pluviometro


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2010 às 15:16)

Boa Tarde!

Mínima: 10.9ºC

De momento, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Ainda espero por algumas pingas


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2010 às 15:58)

Começou a chover fraco!


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2010 às 16:31)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o sol ainda vai brilhando por entre as nuvens.

Tactual:17.6ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2010 às 17:30)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Por aqui o sol ainda vai brilhando por entre as nuvens.
> 
> Tactual:17.6ºC



Boa tarde a todos.

JPmartins, o panorama por cá é bem diferente. Céu encoberto e chuva fraca\chuvisco mas parece agora mais constante. Mas ainda só *1,0 mm* no *pluviómetro*...a resolução é que deixa a desejar.
O vento está fraco.

*Tmáx: 18,ºC

Tactual: 15,4ºC
Hr: 91%
Pressão: 1018 mb*

Nas imagens de satélite vê-se perfeitamente a massa de nuvens a descer de NO mas ainda a afectar mais o Minho e Douro litoral (e talvez a zona de Bragança (a cordilheira montanhosa da Sanábria e do Montesinho condensam a massa de ar húmido a entrar). 
O litoral abaixo de Aveiro para já ainda não deverá ver nada mas talvez daqui a umas poucas horas tenha alguma precipitação...talvez.


----------



## Veterano (24 Out 2010 às 17:40)

Por aqui chuva fraca, mas já molhou bem o chão...


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Out 2010 às 18:00)

Boa Tarde a todos,

Por aqui desde as 16h começaram as primeiras pingas, por vezes mais consistentes...mesmo assim já consegui amealhar 2mm, parece que agora tive sucesso na montagem do pluviómetro...
A previsão é manter-se assim mais algumas horas...
*
Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 16,8ºC
Pressão: 1018,8hPa
Humidade relativa: 88%
Vento: praticamente nulo de NE


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2010 às 18:04)

Mais 1,1 mm - sigo agora com *2,1 mm* de precipitação acumulada.
Diminuiu a chuva - agora é mesmo tipo orvalho.

vou olhando para o céu Aquilo que se afigurava como difícil, o quebrar do tempo de "verão", afinal não o é. Mesmo que volte algum bom tempo (ou mau tempo para os m_eteorologicómanos_) há sempre a esperança que a qualquer altura a situação mude.


*Tactual: 15,5ºC
Hr: 93%
Pressão: 1011 mb*


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2010 às 18:10)

Boa Tarde!

Nevoeiro, chuva fraca e um acumulado de *2 mm*, para já.


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Out 2010 às 18:11)

Aqui acumulou 2.1mm e parou


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Out 2010 às 18:48)

Sai agora de casa em direcÇao ao centro da cidade do porto...parece.me que a acumulaÇao nao aumentará muito, uma vez que agora é só orvalho!logo à serenata...


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2010 às 18:55)

Boa tardes, 

tarde de alguma chuva persistente acumulando até ao momento *3.3 mm* ( *175.7 mm* desde o dia 1/10/2010, e espero que com a chuva prevista para a próxima semana atinja ou supere os *200 mm* para este mês...  )

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 15.5 ºc ( mínima *9.8ºc* ) ( máxima *17.3 ºc* ) , ontem registei nova mínima do mês com *8.7ºc* às 06:15 h

Vento: WNW 14Km/h

Humidade: 98 %

Pressão: 1018.9 hpa

Chuva fraca neste momento. Pelo satélite a chuva deve continuar nas próximas horas, bastante nebulosidade a vir de NW.


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2010 às 19:13)

Por aqui sigo com céu muito nublado, deverá começar a chover a qualquer momento ou não

Tactual: 17.3ºC.


----------



## 1337 (24 Out 2010 às 19:19)

com a tarde acumulei 2mm
 o que me faz 250 mm certos deste mes
muito bom :P


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2010 às 19:27)

Começa a chuviscar


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2010 às 19:51)

Precipitação Acumulada às 18h (17h UTC):






*4 mm* - Lamas de Mouro;
*3 mm* - Monção;
*1.8 mm* - Pedras Rubras;
*1.6 mm* - Serra do Pilar & Ponte de Lima;
*0.2 mm* - Arouca, Braga & Cabeceiras de Basto
*0.1 mm* - Viana do Castelo & Cabril.


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2010 às 20:28)

Vai chuviscando, contabilizei os primeiros 0.5mm

Edit:20:34 - Neste momento já não é só chuvisco, 1.0mm

Edit2: 20:48 - 1.5mm


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2010 às 21:21)

Neste momento não chove, no entanto já cá cantam 3.1mm


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2010 às 23:58)

Boa noite

Neste momento não chove, o céu permanece muito nublado e o vento é fraco.


*Tactual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 95%
Pressão: 1019 mb
Precipitação: 5,2 mm*

Bom início de semana


----------



## Veterano (25 Out 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Manhã com alguma neblina, muita humidade e 15,8º.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Out 2010 às 23:36)

Boa noite

Então hoje por aqui só houve um bom dia e uma boa noite

Dia com céu pouco nublado.
Tmax.20.1ºC
Tmin.12.6ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2010 às 02:31)

O dia de ontem, tal como era esperado, foi pautado de algum sol, embora de manhã cedo em algumas regiões mais húmidas nota-se neblina algo intensa..
Infelizmente as temperaturas teimam em não descer, sala-se a água que vai caindo esporadicamente neste "inicio" de Outono...

Lá fora o céu está limpo, corre algum vento de este não muito desagradável...pressão subiu em flecha e a humidade mais baixa que o costume, devido à "estada"...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 14,1ºC
Pressão: 1024,0hPa
Humidade relativa: 53%
Vento: fraco de ENE, rajada na ordem dos 9km/h


----------



## Veterano (26 Out 2010 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Continua o ambiente ensolarado, com vento fraco e 13,5º.

  São mais uns dias, até 6ª feira...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2010 às 19:08)

Boa tarde.

Dia de sol, alguma nebulosidade alta (_contrails_ bem visíveis de manhã ao final da tarde) e vento geralmente fraco.

*Tmín: 4,0ºC
Tmáx: 18,0ºC

Tactual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 50%
Pressão: 1026 mb*

Quanto à *pressão*, atingi o valor máximo desde que tenho a estação. Um valor pouco habitual por estas bandas. O que quer dizer que nos próximos dias irá cair bastante a pressão atmosférica...


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2010 às 21:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Dia de sol, alguma nebulosidade alta (_contrails_ bem visíveis de manhã ao final da tarde) e vento geralmente fraco.
> 
> ...



Penso que serà um prenuncio daquilo que aí vem!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2010 às 22:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pressão: 1026hpa
> 
> Quanto à *pressão*, atingi o valor máximo desde que tenho a estação. Um valor pouco habitual por estas bandas. O que quer dizer que nos próximos dias irá cair bastante a pressão atmosférica...



O valor é mais ao menos habitual, nos anos secos tal valor é quase banal até. Por exemplo 2005.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2010 às 22:20)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 13.7ºc ( mínima *11.6ºc *) ( máxima *19.6 ºc *) 

vento NNE:8 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.5 hpa

Humidade: 69 %

Dia de sol com alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## Veterano (27 Out 2010 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Manhã mais fresca, por Rio Tinto sigo com 8,7º, vento fraco, algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Out 2010 às 18:00)

Esta noite foi estabelecido um novo mínimo na temperatura...9,3ºC! Nota-se bem mais fresco lá fora...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 16,2ºC
Pressão: 1024,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 76%
Vento: fraco NW, rajada 6km/h


----------



## PauloSR (27 Out 2010 às 19:39)

Boa tarde, 

Depois de alguns dias de ausencia, aqui estou eu de novo com a minha aparição diária 

Dia agradavel, começando com céu limpo e terminando com céu nublado.
A temperatura máxima foi de 24.8°C.

Neste momento sigo com *14.6°C*, e pressão em queda: 1025.0mb


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2010 às 20:56)

Boas noites!

*Dados actuais*

temp: 14.2 ºc ( nova mínima do mês *8.0 ºc* às 08:07 h) ( máxima *19.4ºc* )

Vento: WNW:7Km/h

Pressão: 1024.7 hpa

Humidade: 88%

Dia de céu em geral nublado por nuvens altas em especial a partir da tarde.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2010 às 22:27)

Boa noite

Dia de céu parcialmente nebuloso, com muita névoa

*Tmín: 4,5ºC
Tmáx: 19,5ºC

Tactual: 12,0ºC
Hr: 76%
Pressão: 1026 mb*

O valor máximo de pressão registado nos últimos 2 dias foi de 1027 mb, o mais alto desde que tenho estação.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Out 2010 às 04:57)

A noite mantém-se mais ou menos uma cópia daquilo que foi a anterior...infelizmente tou a trabalhar e como tal não consigo ter dados precisos, mas já estou a tratar da compra do meu relógio "meteorológico"...

Ao que parece tem-se antecipado a entrada da depressão que causará a precipitação que já tem vindo a ser "disgnosticada" há algum tempo...talvez a meio da manhã de sexta-feira já vamos ter alguma coisa interessante aqui no litoral...espera-se que assim seja...


----------



## Veterano (28 Out 2010 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu parcialmente encoberto por nuvens altas, alguma neblina, 13,3º e vento fraco.


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Out 2010 às 22:57)

Por aqui
Boas rajadas de sul +- 25kms, 1013.6hpa, 16.6Cº e 49%....previsão chuvinha


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2010 às 23:17)

Boa noite.

Na antecâmara da estreia mais aguardada das últimas 2 semanas, serenamente vou aguardando pelo espectáculo que se avizinha.

Céu muito nublado, ainda bastante sereno (a calma reina), o vento é fraco.

*Tmín: 8,5ºC
Tmáx: 20,0ºC

Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 81%
Pressão: 1015 mb* (uma descida considerável mas expectável)


----------



## jpmartins (28 Out 2010 às 23:19)

Boa noite
Dia calmo, com a temperatura a chegar aos 20.2ºC.
O vento tem vindo gradualmente a marcar cada vez mais presença, adoro este ambiente do iniciar dos acontecimentos


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Out 2010 às 01:30)

jpmartins disse:


> ...
> O vento tem vindo gradualmente a marcar cada vez mais presença, adoro este ambiente do iniciar dos acontecimentos



Por aqui, também  já se  ouve e sente o vento moderado .
Também eu efervesço com o regresso da " mobilidade atmosférica".
Cá estamos à espera . Em  emoção  controlada.
Preparados para muito ou quase nada.

Boa sexta-feira  e sábado para todos.
Para nós , bons  relatos e toca a aproveitar.
Que o "Carnaval" (Bom  Tempo ) vão ser só dois dias...


----------



## Fi (29 Out 2010 às 05:11)

Após 4 horas com fortes rajadas de vento vindo do Sul, eis que chegua a anunciada chuva. 

A temperatura está mais alta mas dos 16.5ºC, que registei ao início da madrugada, desci agora para os 15ºC.

Boa noite ou bom dia para aqueles que madrugam.


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2010 às 07:16)

Bom Dia! 

Aqui está a tão anunciada chuva! 
Ela cai moderadamente tocada a vento moderado à forte.
Para já, somente *2 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2010 às 07:37)

Bom  (mau) dia 


O vento vai soprando forte, por vezes muito forte. Períodos de chuva forte.

O acumulado vai em cerca de *7,3 mm*

*Tactual: 12,5ºC
Pressão: 1007 mb
Hr: 98%*


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2010 às 07:57)

Bons dias, ou será ainda boa noite? É que está um tempo tão escuro que mais parece noite ainda....

A chuva já cai, moderada por vezes forte e com gotas muito grossas...*10.7 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas..

*Actual*

Temp: 14.3ºc ( mínima até ao momento *14.0 ºc* ) 

Vento S 36 Km/h ( rajada máxima 50 Km/h de SSE às 05:43 h )

Pressão: 1006.0 hpa ( a descer rápidamente )

Humidade : 97 %

Chuva moderada gotas grossas !


----------



## Veterano (29 Out 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Efectivamente a chuva apareceu, fraca a moderada, trazida por um vento moderado de sudoeste.

  Registo 16,3º, a temperatura pouco se há-de mover.


----------



## 1337 (29 Out 2010 às 10:02)

bom dia
a chuva por aqui vai forte e quem diria
trovoada em cima de mim 
não esperava trovoada durante a frente
mas que bela surpresa


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 10:08)

1337 disse:


> bom dia
> a chuva por aqui vai forte e quem diria
> trovoada em cima de mim
> não esperava trovoada durante a frente
> mas que bela surpresa



Nem tinha reparado! 

Descargas até às 9h.





Paredes de Coura já acima dos 20mm.
22,6mm de momento.


----------



## Veterano (29 Out 2010 às 10:34)

Chove com grande intensidade em Rio Tinto!


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2010 às 10:35)

Chuva forte e trovoada!!!!


----------



## Veterano (29 Out 2010 às 10:37)

Grande temporal! Um dilúvio com trovoada.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2010 às 10:50)

Está escuro chove intensamente à largos minutos, que grande manhã.


----------



## tugaafonso (29 Out 2010 às 10:52)

E de repente anoiteceu... Chove com muita intensidade. Avizinham-se problemas...


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Out 2010 às 11:00)

Por aqui entre as 10,20 e as 10,30h ,10 minutos alucinantes de chuva e vento.
E dois trovões.
Agora tudo muito mais calmo com alguma chuva moderada e vento já depois de rodar para Oeste muito enfraquecido.


----------



## Veterano (29 Out 2010 às 11:02)

Por Rio Tinto continua, sem parar, chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## djalminha (29 Out 2010 às 11:09)

Por Vlg. agora tudo mais calmo, chove moderadamente, mas que belo aguaceiro que caiu  á 20 mts.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Out 2010 às 11:38)

Bom dia. Está a ser uma manhã de chuva moderada, por vezes fortes.

Desde as 00h,* 31.8 mm* de acumulação


----------



## DMartins (29 Out 2010 às 11:45)

Bom dia.
Manhã de chuva moderada a forte, com vento por vezes com rajadas fortes também.

T: *13.4º*


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2010 às 11:55)

Estou curioso para chegar a casa na hora do almoço e ver o registo do pluviómetro, tem sido alucinante a quantidade de precipitação que tem caído principalmente depois das +/- 9:30.


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2010 às 12:00)

Boas Tardes!!

Também ouvi dois trovões por volta dessa hora, enquanto estava na aula de Química. 
Em Canidelo, há algumas ruas inundadas. 
E choveu torrencialmente quando trovejou acompanhada de vento forte.

Por agora, chove moderadamente à forte.
Precipitação Acumulada: *31 mm*


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2010 às 12:29)

*Vento provoca desabamento de uma parede em Canidelo*



> Um homem, de idade ainda não apurada, ficou ferido esta manhã devido ao desabamento de uma parede em Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia. O acidente ocorreu por volta das 10.30 e o vento forte terá provocado a queda de uma parede de um prédio em obras.
> 
> De acordo com os Bombeiros Voluntários de Coimbrões, o alerta foi dado para o quartel às 10.38 e dava conta "do desabamento de uma parede de um prédio em obras na Rua Jorge Dias, em Canidelo".
> 
> ...



in: DN


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2010 às 13:01)

A chuva fez uma pausa para o almoço! 

Até agora acumulado de *35 mm*.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2010 às 13:49)

Boa tarde

Por aqui tudo mais calmo, 27.4mm acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 14:04)

Mau tempo em Viana do Castelo. Aconselho a desligarem o áudio, devido à linguagem.


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2010 às 14:22)

TROVOADAAAAAA! 

Edit (14h27):
Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2010 às 14:47)

João Soares disse:


> TROVOADAAAAAA!
> 
> Edit (14h27):
> Chove torrencialmente.



Não durou mais que 4 minutos de chuva.
Acompanhada de rajadas fortes.
Precipitação Acumulada desde às 00h: *40 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2010 às 15:18)

Chove intensamente, provoca um barulho insurdecedor nas chapas da empresa, incrível


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2010 às 15:42)

E agora brilha o sol, mas é bom saber que mais está prometido


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2010 às 15:54)

Mais um aguaceiro, desta vez pequeno.
Agora , passaremos a regimes de aguaceiros até a chegada da próxima frente que é já amanhã


----------



## PauloSR (29 Out 2010 às 15:55)

Boa tarde,

*45.6 mm * é o total acumulado desde as 00h. Por agora parou a chuva. Temperatura de 13.3°C


----------



## dj_teko (29 Out 2010 às 16:37)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui entre as 10,20 e as 10,30h ,10 minutos alucinantes de chuva e vento.
> E dois trovões.
> 
> 
> oh yes eu vivi isso ca em cima na rent a car  e o vento  e digo-te tava completamente de noite


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2010 às 17:48)

Boa tarde, 

depois de passada a chuva forte ( que causou algumas pequenas inundações pela Cidade) e as trovoadas da frente vamos tendo alguns aguaceiros fracos, muito esporádicos, acumulei desde as 0 horas *35.3 mm *

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 14.1ºc ( mínima *12.2ºc*  às 12:54h) ( máxima *15.6ºc* às 04:36 h)

Vento : W 15Km/h ( rajada máxima 57 Km/h de SSW às 09:00 h )

Pressão: 1008.9 hpa ( atingiu um mínimo de 1005.5 hpa às 10:19h )

Humidade: 83 %

_________________________________________________________________

Com a chuva de hoje já ultrapassei a barreira psicológica dos *200 mm* para este mês de Outubro...mais precisamente:

*211.3 mm * desde o dia 1/10.







Não está mau, e amanhã virá mais...


----------



## 1337 (29 Out 2010 às 20:31)

45 mm desde as 6 da manha que começou a chover
vou com uns incriveis 295 mm neste mes


----------



## Stinger (29 Out 2010 às 20:43)

De madrugada manha choveu bem por aqui . Curiosidade é que a trovoada existiu com fartura no mar e mal toca a terra acaba 

Neste aspecto nao temos sorte 

Que podemos esperar aqui para a regiao norte ??

abcs


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Out 2010 às 21:03)

Foi em Braga que comecei a sentir por volta das 4h30min da manhã as primeiras "sensações" desta frente que passou ao longo do dia...

Acumulados desde as 0h----- 20,2mm, nada mau, embora o forte vento tenha deslocado um pouco o meu pluviómetro e como tal perdeu-se alguma coisa...

Espero pelas 1ªs primeiras horas da madrugada...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2010 às 21:57)

Boa noite.

Nada de mais a relatar excepto o óbvio...choveu muito durante a manhã mas nada de "extraordinário".
O vento apresentou-se forte, por vezes muito forte.

*Tmín: 9,5ºC (Tactual)
Tmáx: 15,5ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 33,7 mm

Tactual: 9,5ºC (Tmín)
Hr: 91%
Pressão: 1012 mb (mínima de 1007)*


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2010 às 22:17)

Boa noite
Resumo do dia:

Dia com períodos de chuva por vezes muito fortes, a tarde mais calma, mas ainda houve alguns aguaceiros fortes.

Rajada max. 51.7km/h
Precipitação: 30.0mm


----------



## João Soares (30 Out 2010 às 00:00)

Boa Noite!

Começo o dia 30 de Outubro com chuva


----------



## frederico (30 Out 2010 às 00:05)

Chove torrencialmente no Porto!


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 00:31)

Boa noite
Por aqui tudo calmo, vento fraco, temperatura actual 11.2ºC.

Vamos esperando pela segunda frente


----------



## Fi (30 Out 2010 às 02:21)

E a chuva volta em força a esta hora da madrugada. 

No dia *29 de Outubro*, acumulei, desde as 00:00 cerca de 42mm (o pluviómetro caiu no preciso momento em que me debrucei para ver a quantidade de água acumulada). 

Temp. Mínima: 12ºC (atingida às 22h00)
Temp. Máxima: 16.5ºC 

Temp. Actual: 15ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Out 2010 às 06:12)

Bom Dia! 

Chove. O vento é fraco.
Acumulado: *5 mm*


----------



## Veterano (30 Out 2010 às 07:38)

Bom dia. Chove de forma fraca, contudo o vento já sopra moderado de sul.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2010 às 07:47)

Bom dia.

Noite de aguaceiros, um ou outro curto mas pontualmente muito forte.
Vento ainda fraco a moderado.

*Tmín: 8,6ºC 
Precipitação acumulada: 10,5 mm

Tactual: 10,2ºC
Hr: 98%
Pressão: 1006 mb  (em queda)*


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2010 às 09:30)

Bons dias, 

dia de chuva moderada por vezes bastante intensa acumulando até ao momento *15.7 mm*, muito vento e uma temperatura bem fresquinha aumentam a sensação de frio..

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 10.9 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *10.8 ºc* )

Vento SSE 44 Km/h ( rajada máxima *70 Km/h* de S às 09:04h )

Pressão: 1003.2 hpa ( a descer acentuadamente )

Humidade: 96%


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2010 às 09:57)

E já se ouve.....

bastante escuro para Oeste!


----------



## FSantos (30 Out 2010 às 09:59)

http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/

Chove bem em Leça


----------



## dj_teko (30 Out 2010 às 10:02)

2 minutos espectaculares aqui no aeroporto, chuva forte+vento+granizo+trovao


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2010 às 10:02)

Outro... bastante ao longe e abafado... ela vem aí!

Está assim para w:


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2010 às 10:05)

Grande relâmpago sobre o mar agora...


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 10:07)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado períodos de chuva que já renderam 11.9mm desde as 00h.

Rajada max. até ao momento, 42.3km/h


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2010 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca e vento a intensificar-se. 
*11.4°C* de momento. *14.6 mm* de acumulação desde as 00h.


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2010 às 10:19)

E agora chuva forte , a trovoada já não se ouve..


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Out 2010 às 10:21)

Chuva torrencial e trovoada.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Out 2010 às 10:21)

ThaZouk disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Chuva fraca e vento a intensificar-se.
> *11.4°C* de momento. *14.6 mm* de acumulação desde as 00h.



Bom dia,

Por estas bandas vizinhas, a chuva está fraca actualmente mas por vezes moderada-forte e o vento a intensificar-se c/ descida da pressão barométrica (1000hPa): Sinal da aproximação do centro depressionário junto às costas Galegas.

Temp. actual: 11.5ºC / H.R: 89%


----------



## martinus (30 Out 2010 às 10:49)

Neste momento o Freemeteo diz que está a nevar em Braga, com 13 C. Que seja um bom augúrio para este Inverno!


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Out 2010 às 10:53)

O satélite não engana.
Por agora tudo mais calmo.Mas tal como ontem , momentos houve que a chuva foi torrencial acompanhada de trovoada.
Veremos se agora em regime de aguaceiros, P.Rubras é bafejada
com mais chuva e trovoada...


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2010 às 11:02)

nimboestrato disse:


> O satélite não engana.
> Por agora tudo mais calmo.Mas tal como ontem , momentos houve que a chuva foi torrencial acompanhada de trovoada.
> Veremos se agora em regime de aguaceiros, P.Rubras é bafejada
> com mais chuva e trovoada...



Digam-me uma coisa ... a chuva ou a frente já passou pela região Norte, é que dá-me a ideia que a depressão está avançando bem mais depressa do que davam os modelos, isto porque olhando ao satélite por exemplo a Norte do Mondengo não se vê quase nada de nuvens e estas residem mais a sul, e em especial a sul de Lisboa !!
Ou será que ainda se vão é formar células convectivas nas próximas horas que não existem no satélite ainda, digo isto porque os alertas do IM começam exactamente agora (alertas laranja de precipitação) !!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 11:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Digam-me uma coisa ... a chuva ou a frente já passou pela região Norte (...)



A imagem de satélite é um bocado confusa, mas dá ideia que já passou sim.


----------



## Veterano (30 Out 2010 às 11:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> A imagem de satélite é um bocado confusa, mas dá ideia que já passou sim.



  A ocidente, sobre o mar, já se vê céu azul. Tem sido aguaceiros muito fortes, a seguir calmaria.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Out 2010 às 11:13)

Os períodos de chuva contínuos com vento moderado de sudoeste já passaram sim.
Há já abertas no céu e o vento enfraqueceu e parou de chover.
Agora venha de lá essa instabilidade pós-frontal .


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2010 às 11:16)

Confirmo, já se vê abertas a Oeste, a frente já passou e deixou por aqui *17.3 mm* acumulados.Não só me parece que se está a deslocar bem mais depressa do que aquilo que os modelos indicam como também me parece menos activa do que os mesmos modelos indicavam...a partir de agora podem-se formar boas células no pós frontal que podem trazer aguaceiros fortes , granizo  trovoadas e rajadas de vento. Vamos ver...

Até ao momento este evento rendeu *52,6 mm* desde as 0 horas de ontem


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2010 às 11:24)

Snifa disse:


> Confirmo, já se vê abertas a Oeste, a frente já passou e deixou por aqui *17.3 mm* acumulados.Não só me parece que se está a deslocar bem mais depressa do que aquilo que os modelos indicam como também me parece menos activa do que os mesmos modelos indicavam...a partir de agora podem-se formar boas células no pós frontal que podem trazer aguaceiros fortes , granizo  trovoadas e rajadas de vento. Vamos ver...



Sim está-se a mover bem mais depressa e sobretudo com muito menos intensidade do que davam inicialmente ...
No litoral Norte e centro parece que pela média andar nos 15 mm, quando os modelos davam 30 mm, creio que nas proximas 2 horas deverá chover entre Cabo Carvoeiro e Setubal e depois entre Setubal e o Baixo Alentejo...
Por aqui entre 14h e as 16h talvez com precipitação na ordem dos 5 mm !!

Depois então parece que olhando ás temperaturas previstas e posição do AA que teremos então o nosso Verão de S. Martinho , isto até ao dia 11 Novembro que parece já existir muito poucas dúvidas analisando os dois modelos ECM e GFS !!

PS: Já agora de acordo com a ultima actualização do GFS mostra essa depressão avançando mais depressa claramente em relação ao seu "pico", e reduzindo em território portugues a precipitação para valores na ordem dos 20 mm que não seriam nada de especial não fosse o facto de esses valores com esta velocidade toda ocorrer num curto espaço de tempo sei lá .. um espaço de 1 hora ...


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 11:58)

Começa a trovejar ao longe, até que enfim festa


----------



## dj_teko (30 Out 2010 às 12:25)

tudo muito calmo agora veremos o que se segue


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2010 às 12:55)

Agora sim, já se podem observar no satélite as formações procedentes de oeste/noroeste que poderão dar origem a aguaceiros pontualmente muito fortes, acompanhados de trovoada e granizo, *nas regiões do norte e centro*. Fazem todo o sentido os avisos do IM. Pena a falta de um radar meteorológico no norte ...

Situação tipicamente pós-frontal, de grande instabilidade:

IMEGEM DE SATÉLITE

O centro da depressão continua a cavar para valores na ordem dos 980 hPa e em aproximação do noroeste da Península Ibérica. Novas linhas de instabilidade deverão afectar o noroeste da Península e o vento poderá tornar-se muito forte.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 13:43)

O vento rodou para W e começou a intensificar , rajadas a chegar perto dos 50km/h (max,48.7km/h).


----------



## 1337 (30 Out 2010 às 14:10)

forte aguaceiro e trovoada por cima de mim 
deu um que deu um estrondo bem forte


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Out 2010 às 14:19)

Belas manchas entre Viana do Castelo e Porto,devem de estar a dar uns aguaceiros curtos mas fortissimos


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2010 às 14:20)

Trovoadas frequentes e dispersas pelo noroeste, a oeste do Marão/Alvão, conforme vão entrando os vários "núcleos" convectivos procedentes do Atlântico ... Possíveis aguaceiros moderados a fortes.

IMAPWEATHER


----------



## Veterano (30 Out 2010 às 14:33)

Por aqui já não chove à algumas horas, vento moderado de oeste a arrastar nuvens algo "secas".


----------



## Nunotex (30 Out 2010 às 14:38)

Por Braga o céu começar a escurecer muito e já se ouve e vê trovoadas...

Chove muito em Braga!!!!!!


----------



## Nunotex (30 Out 2010 às 14:56)

Depois de 10 minutos de chuva e vento forte eis que o sol espreita....


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2010 às 15:37)

Nunotex disse:


> Por Braga o céu começar a escurecer muito e já se ouve e vê trovoadas...
> 
> Chove muito em Braga!!!!!!



Boa tarde, por volta das 14h50 abateu-se uma grande tempestade sobre a Póvoa de Lanhoso. Chuva fortíssima obrigou à minha paragem na EN103 

Regressando à Póvoa de Lanhoso, as ruas pareciam rios, e a zona baixa estava completamente inundada, mas julgo que sem danos a registar.

De momento, sol e 15.9°C.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 15:49)

Chuva forte por aqui, nova raj.max. de 59.7km/h, atarde está melhor que a manhã


----------



## Veterano (30 Out 2010 às 15:54)

Hoje de tarde é bem visível que está tudo a passar a norte e a sul do Porto.


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2010 às 16:04)

Começa a escurecer tudo novamente. A pressão encontra-se em grande queda e chegou aos*1000.0 mb*. Acumulação desde as 00h: * 27.3 mm *

A temperatura é de *17.2°C.*
Máxima de 17.3°C há alguns momentos atrás.
Mínima foi de 9.9°C, ao meio-dia precisamente.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Out 2010 às 16:18)

Boa tarde!

Tal como estava à espera tivemos uma madrugada e um inicio de manhã animados por muita chuva e vento...desde então ficamos apenas com vento forte...

Total acumulado desde as 0h----14mm

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 19,6ºC
Pressão: 999,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 70%


----------



## Z13 (30 Out 2010 às 17:09)

Hoje por Braga, sem dados a relatar, mas a confirmar muita chuva...

Nos últimos 15/20 minutos caíram 2 aguaceiros de fazer parar tudo... incrível!


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Out 2010 às 17:14)

Para já a tarde sem chuva...mas aproximam-se nuvens bem interessantes...acho que está para chegar...


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 17:25)

MarioCabral disse:


> Para já a tarde sem chuva...mas aproximam-se nuvens bem interessantes...acho que está para chegar...



agora é a pós-frente..que poderá trazer trovoadas


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Out 2010 às 17:28)

Trovoadapower disse:


> agora é a pós-frente..que poderá trazer trovoadas



Ainda ao bocado escutei algum "ronronar", mas nada muito imperioso...estou meio às avessas sem saber o que esperar naquilo que aí vem...


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 17:32)

MarioCabral disse:


> Ainda ao bocado escutei algum "ronronar", mas nada muito imperioso...estou meio às avessas sem saber o que esperar naquilo que aí vem...



está tudo ás avessas.. ninguém sabe o que aí vem, poderá vir muito ou poderá vir nada,


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Out 2010 às 17:36)

Trovoadapower disse:


> está tudo ás avessas.. ninguém sabe o que aí vem, poderá vir muito ou poderá vir nada,



Atendendo à direcção do vento e às nuvens que estão "carregadinhas"...diria que vem aí grande coisa


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Out 2010 às 17:40)

Já começou a chuva e trovoada à mistura =)


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 17:53)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já começou a chuva e trovoada à mistura =)



Muito bem =)

agora é esperar que elas venham para sul...


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 17:56)

Esta a começar a meter respeito


----------



## DMartins (30 Out 2010 às 18:06)

Chuva QB e trovoadas a aproximareem-se de cá


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2010 às 18:15)

DMartins disse:


> Chuva QB e trovoadas a aproximareem-se de cá


Por aqui chove bem. Trovoada nada... mas quanto ao vento, intensificou bastante.


----------



## DMartins (30 Out 2010 às 18:18)

ThaZouk disse:


> Por aqui chove bem. Trovoada nada... mas quanto ao vento, intensificou bastante.



Chove como se não houvesse amanhã...


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2010 às 18:23)

DMartins disse:


> Chove como se não houvesse amanhã...



Então esta mesmo visto que passou ao lado 

Sorte para a malta de Guimarães! Vamos aguardar e ver no que dá! Mas a chuva neste momento é pouca


EDIT 18h39 Chove bem em Leça da Palmeira  http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Out 2010 às 18:50)

Muita chuva e alguma trovoada...o céu está negro mesmo =)

Infelizmente está muito batida a vento e só acumulei 2mm...


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2010 às 19:03)

Pessoal do Litoral Norte, o vento forte já chegou aí?


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Out 2010 às 19:05)

Vento muito forte agora neste último aguaceiro...há cerca de 15min...tendo acalmado um pouco agora...


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 19:05)

Então e esses relatos ? va lá pessoal, mantenham nos informados 

sem ofensa nenhuma, mas neste tipo de situações, o tópico do litoral centro é muito mais activo


----------



## GabKoost (30 Out 2010 às 19:09)

Choveu toda a tarde de forma considerável. Por vezes torrencialmente.

Agora 2 relâmpagos fizeram-se sentir.

Que não me corte a luz que com esse tempo e sem internet, pode-se viver mas... Não é a mesma coisa..


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2010 às 19:17)

Boas noites!

A tarde tem sido marcada por aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoadas...hoje à tarde em passagem por Vila do Conde apanhei uma granizada monumental..pedras de granizo algumas delas maiores que ervilhas fazendo grande alarido ao baterem no carro...felizmente não chegou a durar 1 minuto, passando rapidamente a chuva forte... senão íamos ter sérios estragos e tudo isto acompanhado por 2 fortíssimos trovões...

Neste momento acabou de cair mais um forte aguaceiro elevando o acumulado de hoje para *23.4 mm*

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 13.9ºc ( máxima 17.2 ºc )

Vento WSW :39 Km/h

Pressão: 998.8 hpa ( é o valor mais baixo do dia e continua a descer )

Humidade: 91 %

Pelo satélite o pós frontal tem bom aspecto aqui para nós...


----------



## fiorepermai (30 Out 2010 às 19:21)

Durante cerca de 10 minutos choveu como nunca vi. Mais de 15 relâmpagos de todas as direcções.


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2010 às 19:30)

Na ultima hora, dois valentes aguaceiros "abençoaram" o coração do minho. Quanto a trovoada, nada. Avistei dois clarões muito ao longe 

Siga o episódio!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Out 2010 às 19:48)

ThaZouk disse:


> Na ultima hora, dois valentes aguaceiros "abençoaram" o coração do minho. Quanto a trovoada, nada. Avistei dois clarões muito ao longe
> 
> Siga o episódio!



De regresso do Porto na A3 entre Santo Tirso e Santiago da Cruz apanhei vários relâmpagos bastante intensos e chuva moderada-forte quando circulava na EN14 perto da minha localidade.

Pressão barométrica actual: 995hPa (Em queda) >>> O centro depressionário deve estar a movimentar-se lentamente junto à costa galega em direcção ao golfo de biscaia. O Vento deverá intensificar-se + esta noite no Litoral Oeste (Minho) e atingir o seu máximo este domingo durante a tarde!!! Quando o vento é de Sudoeste a minha casa está mais exposta e na rua é um barulho impressionante!!!


DADOS ACTUAIS:

Temp: 13.3ºC
H.R: 89%
Pressure: 995hPa


----------



## fiorepermai (30 Out 2010 às 19:51)

Chove novamente a potes com dois trovões poderosos a anunciar a procissão.

Edit:
Continua os trovões.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 20:10)

Muita trovoada por aqui, para onde quer que olhe vejo clarões.
Estou a carregar um pouco a bateria à maquina, para entrar ao serviço


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Out 2010 às 20:14)

Lightning disse:


> Pessoal do Litoral Norte, o vento forte já chegou aí?


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2010 às 20:19)

Pressão situa-se nos 999,0mb e a temperatura é de 12.9°C. Nada de vento, chuva e trovoada de momento. Reina a "paz" 

Vou ausentar-me para ver o meu grande FC Porto  com os amigos.
Bons seguimentos a todos


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Out 2010 às 20:30)

Começa novamente a chover, mas nada de especial, mantém-se o vento mas agora mais moderado...o céu está encoberto mas as expectativas não são muitas por agora...

*Dados actuais: *

Temperatura: 15,2ºC
Pressão: 997,8hPa
Humidade relativa: 86%
Vento: moderado de SW
*
Acumulado diário: 16,7mm*


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 20:37)

Rajada max. até ao momento 64.8km/h, a trovoada continua mas já afastada.
Já estive sem luz


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 20:43)

Volta a chover torrencial e mais trovoada mesmo por cima, mas que potência


----------



## Teles (30 Out 2010 às 20:45)




----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 20:54)

Tou a tratar disso mas sem sorte por enquanto 


Teles disse:


>


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Out 2010 às 21:25)

Amanhã manter-se-á assim?


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 21:29)

Metam na TVI...e vejam com os próprios olhos...


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 21:38)

Como estou sem sorte na foto, fica um video feito ao fim da tarde na praia da Vagueira, ouve-se bem o vento e um bom clarão. Desculpem a qualidade, mas foi a possível 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLv3Jlz-fzA"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2010 às 22:11)

Boa noite, liguei o meu iphone à net do café para dar conta da ocorrencia de um dilúvio que se abateu na Póvoa de Lanhoso. Amanha colocarei o vídeo para mostrar um pouco o que se passou. Impressionantes 5 minutos


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 22:14)

chove torrencialmente, neste momento


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2010 às 22:41)

Tudo mais calmo agora, com a precipitação forte, houve uma rajada, que até ao momento é a mais alta do evento 64.7km/h.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2010 às 23:06)

Boa noite.

Passei o dia fechado a trabalhar, mas com vista para a janela, o que me permitiu assistir ao vivo a alguns aguaceiros.
Nada mais a relatar já que o acompanhamento foi sendo feito pelos presentes

*Tmín: 8,5ºC
Tmáx: 17,0ºC

Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 88%
Pressão: 997 mb
Precipitação acumulada: 26,3 mm (nada de mais)*

*Saliento a queda de pressão em 24h: 15 mb* (de 1012 para os actuais 997mb).


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Out 2010 às 23:21)

A precipitação deu-nos alguma trégua nesta última hora...espero que esteja a acumular qualquer surpresa...!
O vento continua moderado a forte, a temperatura subiu mais um pouco...agora nos 15,6ºC...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Out 2010 às 23:30)

Amanhã as condições manter-se-ão nestes termos?


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 23:32)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Amanhã as condições manter-se-ão nestes termos?



Não, ha melhorias em relação ha precipitação a partir da tarde. O vento é que vai ter algumas rajadas mais fortes.

EDIT: afinal tive agora a ver os avisos do IM e o o alerta laranja para o litoral Norte está ate ás 19 horas de amanha com chuva por vezes forte podendo ser de granizo e acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## dj_teko (30 Out 2010 às 23:46)

Praia de Leça







[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## 1337 (30 Out 2010 às 23:55)

avisto trovoada contínua talvez para os lados de viana do castelo
cada vez mais perto


----------



## Fi (31 Out 2010 às 00:04)

Boa noite!

Vento, chuva e trovoada qb. Acumulados 14mm.

Temp. Máxima:20ºC
Temp. Mínima: 12ºC

Temp. Actual: 16ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Out 2010 às 00:05)

Agora que nos foi dada alguma trégua...a temperatura vai caindo a pique...14,1ºC agora!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (31 Out 2010 às 00:07)

1337 disse:


> avisto trovoada contínua talvez para os lados de viana do castelo
> cada vez mais perto



Para os membros que querem saber se andam trovoadas na próximidade é muito simples: Ligar o seu rádio na banda de frequências (MW) Ondas Médias em AM, numa frequência de preferência livre e verificar se ouvem algum ruído forte de curta duração: Isso indica de forma fiável as descargas eléctricas existentes num raio de 100Km's do seu receptor.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2010 às 00:13)

Vince disse:


> Depois do vento associado à frente, há alguma acalmia aumentando depois novamente a partir do final da tarde com a passagem do centro da depressão a norte da península, fazendo-se sentir com mais intensidade sobretudo no litoral norte e centro e terras altas. Animação GFS



No SAT24 nota-se claramente o centro da borrasca a oeste da França; nas próximas horas deverá deslocar-se para sueste e a sua acção sobre o território de Portugal Continental deverá começar a diminuir a partir da tarde de Domingo; até lá teremos moderada instabilidade, particularmente nas regiões do norte e centro, não esquecendo também o mar.

No AIRMASS nota-se claramente a intrusão de ar frio nas regiões do norte e centro (potencializador das condições de instabilidade e gerador de movimentos convectivos favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas), em oposição às regiões do sul onde a situação é mais amena e calma.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2010 às 00:18)

Boa noite de novo.

Terminei o dia 30 com *precipitação acumulada de 28,4 mm*.

*Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 80%
Pressão: 998 mb*

Bom domingo


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Out 2010 às 00:35)

No satélite vejo umas células algo interessantes que daqui a cerca de 2h estarão no Minho ou talvez até mais a Sul...


----------



## 1337 (31 Out 2010 às 00:39)

MarioCabral disse:


> No satélite vejo umas células algo interessantes que daqui a cerca de 2h estarão no Minho ou talvez até mais a Sul...



2 horas?
isso é muito tempo mario
acho que 1 hora
e trazem animação aposto


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 00:50)

acham que vem alguma coisa para a minha zona esta madrugada? =(


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Out 2010 às 00:52)

1337 disse:


> 2 horas?
> isso é muito tempo mario
> acho que 1 hora
> e trazem animação aposto



Talvez..não quero é ser muito positivista e depois não correr muito bem!


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Out 2010 às 00:53)

Trovoadapower disse:


> acham que vem alguma coisa para a minha zona esta madrugada? =(



O centro sul parece-me desprovido de grandes acontecimentos esta noite...


----------



## jpmartins (31 Out 2010 às 01:07)

Pessoal do Minho a festa está a entrar a todo o vapor, preparem-se


----------



## 1337 (31 Out 2010 às 01:08)

ja avisto trovoada
la estão elas a chegar amigos


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 01:10)

1337 disse:


> ja avisto trovoada
> la estão elas a chegar amigos



fogo..que sorte...-.-'


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Out 2010 às 01:13)

1337 disse:


> ja avisto trovoada
> la estão elas a chegar amigos



Estava à vista de todos...espero que aqui também chegue alguma coisa...


----------



## 1337 (31 Out 2010 às 01:14)

começam as pingas grossas a cair


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Out 2010 às 01:16)

1337 disse:


> começam as pingas grossas a cair



Começam as primeiras pingas também...mas não são estas que estou à espera...



EDIT: 1H25 - avisto os primeiros clarões e o vento aumentou de intensidade...


----------



## Rain (31 Out 2010 às 01:28)

Aqui está a passar ao lado, sobre Barcelos/Vila Verde.

1h34 - Chove torrencialmente, o vento começa a soprar mais forte. Trovoada nada...

1h36 - Trovoada a entrar pelo mar em Leça: http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/
Luz parece começar a querer falhar!

Foram 4 ou 5 raios, mas ainda deu para isto:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/16354486"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Stinger (31 Out 2010 às 01:42)

Rain disse:


> Aqui está a passar ao lado, sobre Barcelos/Vila Verde.
> 
> 1h34 - Chove torrencialmente, o vento começa a soprar mais forte. Trovoada nada...
> 
> ...



Estou a ver na camara de leça


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 01:47)

Stinger disse:


> Estou a ver na camara de leça



eix, bue nice, nunca tinha visto relâmpagos em directo pela net 

acabei de ver 1 ^^


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Out 2010 às 01:48)

Já contei mais de 30 relâmpagos desde o inicio...aparecem aproximarem-se vindos de sul...


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 01:49)

e mais outro e outro!! está em grande.


----------



## karkov (31 Out 2010 às 01:01)

em Guimarães, muita chuva, diluvio mesmo, vento e alguma trovoada!!!

lindo!!!


----------



## GabKoost (31 Out 2010 às 01:02)

Que grande chuvada por aqui!!!

30 minutos de enxurro acompanhado por trovoadas!!!

Estradas alagadas e os valados do monte que se avista pela janela escorre água como uma cascata!!!

Impressionante... se fosse em LX seria mais uma noite atroz para os soldados da paz!


----------



## GabKoost (31 Out 2010 às 01:04)

karkov disse:


> em Guimarães, muita chuva, diluvio mesmo, vento e alguma trovoada!!!
> 
> lindo!!!



Podes crer!

Ainda por cima aqui no alto do monte, o vento é incrível! Espero que não caia nenhum carvalho por cima do carro!!

Entretanto, as abóboras do dia das bruxas que estavam á porta já foram parar não sei onde!


----------



## karkov (31 Out 2010 às 01:05)

GabKoost disse:


> Podes crer!
> 
> Ainda por cima aqui no alto do monte, o vento é incrível! Espero que não caia nenhum carvalho por cima do carro!!
> 
> Entretanto, as abóboras do dia das bruxas que estavam á porta já foram parar não sei onde!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Out 2010 às 01:06)

Aqui já cai e trovoada também


----------



## frederico (31 Out 2010 às 01:07)

Estranho, parece que ouvi dois trovões.


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 01:07)

E pronto..volta a ser 1:00 

assim é mais 1 hora de possibilidade de trovoada por aqui..


----------



## frederico (31 Out 2010 às 01:10)

Está mesmo a trovejar


----------



## Stinger (31 Out 2010 às 01:12)

Aqui em gondomar caiu um relampago mesmo aqui 

Mas antes dele fortissimas rajadas de vento e a levar coisas pelo ar 

Achuva foi moderada mas as rajadas á muito que nao via assim umas rajadas fortes

Edit: 4º relampago


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 01:59)

Então como vai isso ?


----------



## Rain (31 Out 2010 às 02:11)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Então como vai isso ?



Acalmou.
Alguns aguaceiros, vento fraco.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Out 2010 às 03:11)

Um belo dia de Outubro invernoso. Que bom tempo.
Ainda que P.Rubras tenha visto hoje muita coisa a passar ao lado ,
por aqui foi passando um pouco de tudo: umas pequenas granizadas, algumas trovoadas,uns aguaceiros pujantes quase sempre efémeros entre abertas dominantes.
E por volta das 01 UTC , na ribeira , onde me encontrava, 
vento assustadoramente  em crescendo, com rajadas violentas, abrilhantadas por um céu entremeado de relâmpagos frequentes. A este momento de tempestade , só faltou a chuva  abundante.No regresso a casa vários corpulentos ramos de árvores salpicavam a estrada.
Agora, depois de uma acalmia de mais de uma hora, volta o vento, de novo em crescendo, alguma chuva e o que parecia acabado , volta ao ponto em que parece de novo ter começado.
Com a ajuda do satélite ,há esperança que isto  ainda esteja longe de estar terminado.
Agora :- aguaceiro moderado.
Que belo dia  de Outono.
Que bela noite de Outubro...


----------



## Veterano (31 Out 2010 às 07:12)

Bom dia. Manhã de vento forte de noroeste, com 15,2º e 85% de HR. Céu encoberto, as nuvens passam a correr, alguns aguaceiros esporádicos.

  Hoje o prato do dia vai ser o mar alterado, com vagas de cerca de 6 metros, já deu para ver...


----------



## stormiday (31 Out 2010 às 08:45)

Bom dia.
Depois de uma noite com chuva, vento e alguma trovoada o dia nasceu dentro dos mesmos moldes com alguma chuva e vento por vezes forte.
Para já sigo com 15.5ºC, 1003.4 mbar, vento de W 48.4 km/h e precipitação acumulada desde as 0h de 18.1 mm.


----------



## jpmartins (31 Out 2010 às 09:33)

Vento e mais vento as rajadas sucedem-se a cima dos 50km/h, com a max. até ao momento a ser de *79.5km/k.*
Neste momento chove moderadamente, precipitação desde as 00h 10.8mm.
Durante a noite houve algumas trovoadas que me foram deliciosamente  acordando.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Out 2010 às 13:17)

Pessoal do Litoral Norte,como vao as coisas?  devem estar a cair aguaceiros em catadupa nao?


----------



## teotonio (31 Out 2010 às 13:23)

Ola !!! Aqui igualmente rajadas fortes e muitos chuveiros  .Minha web cam  www.teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com/


----------



## 1337 (31 Out 2010 às 13:53)

aguaceiros rapidos mas fortes
temperatura 12.6 vento moderado de noroeste


----------



## djalminha (31 Out 2010 às 13:54)

Mas que temporal aqui em Canidelo, o vento está forte com rajadas muito fortes, chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## jpmartins (31 Out 2010 às 15:36)

Boa tarde

Rajada max. 87.4km/h 
Precipitação desde as 00h: 11.9mm


----------



## Veterano (31 Out 2010 às 15:52)

Algumas fotos demonstrativas da força do vento...

   PRAIA DE MATOSINHOS:











   FOZ DO DOURO:















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dj_teko (31 Out 2010 às 16:06)

boas dia de aguaceiros repentinos, cerca de 30min em 30min tudo parece que vai voar e a chuva e tao forte tem sido assim o dia aqui no aero desde as 7.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Out 2010 às 17:36)

Que dia...que tempestade...o meu pluviómetro não resistiu...vai tudo pelo ar...grandes rajadas...
É quase sempre o mesmo cenário...começa a chuva e depois surge o vento que ultrapassa claramente os 80km/h...

Já dou mais dados...


----------



## Fi (31 Out 2010 às 17:47)

Trovoada bastante forte durante a madrugada com aguaceiros dispersos. Não contabilizei porque o pluviómetro foi por terra de vez, nem consegui ver o acumulado total deste evento.

Destaque para o frio, neste momento 14ºC de temperatura.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Out 2010 às 18:00)

Acumulei mais de 30mm desde as 0h...mesmo com a estação completamente virada ao contrário...curioso que a sensação térmica chegou abaixo dos 0ºC com este vento todo...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 12,4ºC
Pressão: 1012,0hPa - boa subida
Humidade relativa: 81%
Vento: moderado a forte de NW


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2010 às 18:20)

Boas tarde, 

o dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros e trovoadas, os aguaceiros são muito frequentes e intensos mas geralmente de curta duração , mas quando caem a descarga é bem grande!, também ocorreram fortes trovoadas durante a madrugada!  destaque para o vento que tem soprado com rajadas muito fortes de NW acentuando e muito a sensação de frio! 

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 11.0 ºc ( mínima *10.6 ºc* às 16:18 h) ( máxima *14.5 ºc* ( 01:54 h )

Vento NNW :34 Km/h ( rajada máxima *80 Km/h* de NW às 17:23h  )

Humidade: 97 %

Pressão: 1012.9 hpa ( mínima *996.9 hpa* às 04:09 h )

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas até ao momento *21.8 mm*

Precipitação acumulada desde o dia 01/10/2010 : *258.8 mm* ( espero até logo à meia noite chegar aos *260 mm* até porque os aguaceiros continuam)


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2010 às 18:53)

E pronto, já cá cantam os *260 mm *desde o dia 01/10/2010  mais um um aguaceiro está a cair com intensidade neste momento , precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas *23 mm*


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Out 2010 às 19:15)

E os "borrifos"  confinados a Noroeste que há uma semana atrás eram afiançados por muitos, deram nisto:








[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
(prec. dos últimas 72 horas em mm)

Sim senhor.
Monumental rega  (com a excepção de Faro).
Agora que o mau ( bom ) tempo faz as malas para se ausentar ,
desejamos-lhe  boa viagem ,que também gostamos de sol mas ,
pedimos-lhe um regresso o mais breve quanto  possível.


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2010 às 21:19)

Boas, 

acaba  de cair um forte aguaceiro elevando o total de hoje para *26.4 mm* 

Estou neste momento com a tempª mínima do dia : *10.5 ºc* 

Vento NW 19 Km/h.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Out 2010 às 22:40)

Por aqui acumulado de 243mm desde o inicio do mês... e ontem 34.8mm


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Out 2010 às 23:26)

Acumulados mais 2,6mm...quase a chegarmos até aos 35mm no dia de hoje, para mim surpreendente...

A temperatura mantém-se perto dos 12ºC, agora 12,3ºC...julgo que não desça muito mais...a pressão disparou para "recuperar" a quebra da passagem desta última instabilidade...

Não se se todos são da mesma opinião...mas não esperava nada desta dimensão...


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Boas, 

ambiente muito mais calmo agora, quer em chuva quer em vento.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 11.0 ºc 

Vento: NNW 17 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.0 hpa

Humidade: 90 %

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas: *26.4 mm*

Precipitação acumulada desde o dia 1 Outubro 2010 : *263.4 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (1 Nov 2010 às 00:04)

Por 7.8mm não cheguei aos 200mm no mês de Outubro .
Temp. actual: 11.2ºC

Precipitação do dia: 19.1mm


----------



## Rain (1 Nov 2010 às 00:36)

Veterano disse:


> Algumas fotos demonstrativas da força do vento...
> 
> Boas fotos


----------



## Rain (1 Nov 2010 às 00:38)

Esperemos então por mais...
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/16354486"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]

Entretanto vamos aproveitando o S. Martinho.


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2010 às 12:09)

Dados pluviométricos das frentes que passaram por Canidelo:



Dia 29 - 40 mm

Dia 30 - 23 mm

Dia 31 - 11 mm

Total: *74 mm*

Acabei, este mês com um total de *227 mm*


----------

